
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (June 2016) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
jre
Location: Lausanne, Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

• Scientific Python : numpy, scipy, theano, tensorflow, keras (deep learning),
vispy, mayavi, osgeo, gdal

• General Python : django, google appengine, flask, PyQT, PyOpenGL, cython,
boost.python

• C/C++: OpenCV, Point Cloud Library (PCL), Eigen, OpenGL, Ceres

• Android : Sensors API (GPS, Accelerometer), Camera API, OpenCV4Android, NDK,
OpenGL, Project Tango

• Big Data: Hadoop, HDFS, Spark

• Others : HTML/Javascript/CSS, d3js, PHP, Kinect SDK

Résumé/CV:
[http://fhtagn.net/files/resume.pdf](http://fhtagn.net/files/resume.pdf)

Email: julien.rebetez@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/julienr](https://github.com/julienr)

Website: [http://fhtagn.net/](http://fhtagn.net/)

I am looking for Machine Learning and/or Computer Vision opportunities. In my
day job, I currently work on a python machine learning platform for satellite
images analysis. On the side, I have been hacking computer vision stuff using
Google's Project Tango devkit.

------
junker101
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: no (moving to San Diego now)

Willing to relocate: Relocating to San Diego ASAP.

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, Python, Java, SQL, NoSQL, DevOps, Cloud,
Marketing & Ad Ops, etcetera.

Resume: Currently employed, so reach out via email for resume/identification.

email: robotsantaclaus@gmail.com

I'm currently the head of Technology for a major (Fortune 500) corporation,
looking to relocate to the San Diego area. Extensive experience
designing/building and managing development of very high traffic web
properties and software systems for major global brands. In particular, I have
deep insights in the marketing/advertising space. Would love to help a smaller
to mid-size company optimize and grow their tech department.

------
yanganif
Location: New York City, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaSript, React, Angular, Node.js, TDD, Unit Testing, Git,
HTML, ES6, CSS, AJAX, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, NPM, SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), D3,
Mithril, Mocha/Chai, jQuery, Bootstrap, Backbone.js, Webpack, Grunt, Babel

Github: [https://github.com/Yangani](https://github.com/Yangani)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy)

Portfolio: [http://www.festus.me](http://www.festus.me)

Recent projects: [http://tidal-flux.pw/](http://tidal-flux.pw/) |
[http://bird-905.getforge.io/](http://bird-905.getforge.io/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmtv8a7rjzy8iv0/Festus_Kiprop_Resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmtv8a7rjzy8iv0/Festus_Kiprop_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@yanganif](https://medium.com/@yanganif)

Email: fyangani@gmail.com

I'm a Full Stack Engineer experienced with modern stacks including: React,
Angular, Node, Express, MongoDB, and PostgreSQL. I've built entire web apps
from front-end to back-end and everything in between. I have a passion for
creating beautiful, intuitive interfaces with clean, well-structured back-
ends.

I am also a quick learner with a passion for new and emerging technologies.

------
sochix
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, please!

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, javascript, ES2015, reactjs

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6tiab-UYLX-
TGF1bDgzMjczak...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6tiab-UYLX-
TGF1bDgzMjczakU)

Email: ilya.pir@gmail.com

Experienced full stack web developer. Desperately looking for a job in a
country with sane government. Keen of machine learning.

~~~
mahmud_pryhodko
Роботи немає, але ви тримайтеся, усього найліпшого, здоров’я, ґарного настрою!

------
koistya
Full-stack web developer since 2001, Microsoft Certified Professional, Windows
Azure Insider, author of Isomorphic Application Development (Packt), React
Starter Kit

    
    
      Location:     Saint Petersburg, Russia (MSK, GMT+3)
      Remote:       Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Azure/DevOps, .NET/C#, MSSQL/Postgres/SQLite, MongoDB,
                    Node.js/JavaScript/Babel, OAuth, Webpack, Sequelize,
                    React/GraphQL, CSS/SCSS, Mocha/Chai, Material Design
      Résumé/CV:    https://www.linkedin.com/in/koistya
      Reviews:      https://www.codementor.io/koistya#/review
      Email:        hello@tarkus.me
    

My recent projects on GitHub:

* [https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-kit](https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-kit) (Node.js, Babel, Webpack, React, GraphQL)

* [https://github.com/kriasoft/babel-starter-kit](https://github.com/kriasoft/babel-starter-kit) (ES2015, JavaScript, Babel, Rollup)

* [https://github.com/membership/membership.db](https://github.com/membership/membership.db) (PostgreSQL, Microsoft SQL Server)

What I can do for you:

* Setup and maintain the base project structure for your web app

* Enforce component-based development approach and progressive enhancement

* Configure cloud-based infrastructure, CI and automated test suites

* Solve problems related to software architecture and scalability

* Conduct code reviews, provide feedback what can be improved on the technical side

...that will save you lots of time and money while your core team can work on
real application features and don't bother about infrastructure and the
groundwork.

------
ijlee
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (West Coast, USA preferred)

Technologies: Python, R, data science, data analytics, machine learning,
HTML/CSS (basic level), Scala/functional programming (currently learning), D3
(currently learning)

Website: jeenalee.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B883X26q5S1hcExUQ1ZfYnhhcH...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B883X26q5S1hcExUQ1ZfYnhhcHM)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ijeenalee](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ijeenalee)

Email: jeenalee.hacks@gmail.com

I am looking for a short term internship (around 3 months) or a full time
position. I am interested in machine learning and data science opportunities.
My background is in genetics, so in my free time, I like to catch up on
computer science (like algorithms, data structure, and etc.) and statistics.

------
coffeeking
Location: UK - North-west

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No - family love it here!

Technologies:

Excellent at:

    
    
      C#/.NET, ASP.NET (MVC & WebForms), SQL (MS, My, & lite), jQuery, Bootstrap,
      HTML, CSS.
    

Good at:

    
    
      PHP (Zend Certified Engineer), Android, Dart, XSLT, WinForms, WCF, EF, MSMQ,
      Linux (server & desktop), network/infrastructure, on-line security.
    

Familiar with:

    
    
      node.js, Oracle DB, Typescript, Powershell, Java, various JS libraries, SEO,
      payment gateways, docker, smart-cards.
    

Trying to forget:

    
    
      C, WinAPI, VB (classic & .NET), and more.
    

Special powers:

    
    
      Learn new languages/frameworks quickly (a polyglot), spec reading and writing
    

Experience with Web, Desktop, Mobile & Server.

CV: [https://goo.gl/8JjwK9](https://goo.gl/8JjwK9)

Email: hn AT grundell .co.uk

Prefer good people over exciting tech.

------
jeremymcanally
Widely experienced engineer getting a little restless in my current job, so
I'm starting to consider new opportunities:

Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: Unable to currently

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Go, Python, JavaScript, or pretty much anything.
Deep experience with SQL and several NoSQL stores (MongoDB, Riak, Redis,
RocksDB, etc.) along with things like Elasticsearch. I also have a pretty
extensive application security background.

Résumé/CV:
[http://jeremymcanally.com/mcanally_resume.pdf](http://jeremymcanally.com/mcanally_resume.pdf)

Email: jeremymcanally@gmail.com

I'm looking for full-time work only; no contracts, please. I'm open to
engineer, team lead, or even roles like manager/VP/director of engineering or
CTO. Just exploring my options at this point. :)

------
crisopolis
Location: St. Petersburg, Florida, USA (remote worker)

Remote: Absolutely and I can travel!

Willing to relocate: Yes, NY, CA, TX or outside of the USA.

Frontend Technologies: REACT VUE.JS METEOR.JS

Backend Technologies: MONGODB POSTGRESQL NODE (JavaScript) ELIXIR RUBY

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/combsco](https://github.com/combsco)

GitLab:
[https://gitlab.com/u/crisopolis/projects](https://gitlab.com/u/crisopolis/projects)

Email: hey@chriscombs.me (all lines are open and standing by)

I like hacking on projects, creating beautiful user experiences, and making
great products.

------
ryanabooth
Looking for a new frontend web position in SF. Want to work with an onsite
team.

Remote: No (leaving a 2 year remote position)

Willing to relocate: No

Location: San Francisco (CA)

Technologies: JavaScript (ES5, AngularJS), HTML, CSS, Ruby on Rails, PHP, SQL,
Nginx, Git, AWS

Skills: Frontend, Ex-founder, Project Management, Requirements Analysis,
Customer Support

Portfolio: [https://work.ryanabooth.com](https://work.ryanabooth.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MMOdyZtv1oAIlyd9orqg87iq...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MMOdyZtv1oAIlyd9orqg87iqwnKP7r8s7LH46UqJfJU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: ryanbooth77@gmail.com

------
owlscouncil
Location: New England (Boston/New Hampshire area)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Docker, Golang, Unix (Linux/FreeBSD), VmWare, AWS, nginx,
nagios, graphite

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/wargarblgarbl/whoami](https://github.com/wargarblgarbl/whoami)

Email: d.b.slavenskoj@post.harvard.edu

Interesting projects and good people preferred over the latest buzzwords,
happy hours, and office yoga. Specific interest in scaling monitoring
solutions and automation.

------
jpfuentes2
Location: Seattle, WA but moving to Richmond, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity.

Technologies:

* Languages: PHP/Ruby/JS/Go/Scala

* Front-end: Backbone/React/Elm/Boostrap/Foundation

* DevOps: Puppet/Ansible/ELK/Riemann/Splunk/Grafana + graphite/Vagrant/Docker/AWS/OpenStack/nginx/HAProxy

* DB, etc: Kafka/Postgres/MySQL/Aerospike,

* For fun: Currently building a gossip protocol in Haskell: [https://github.com/jpfuentes2/swim](https://github.com/jpfuentes2/swim)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q1lohk24bj808ud/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q1lohk24bj808ud/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: jpfuentes2@gmail.com

I've learned many of these things on the job and even more in my spare time
for fun. Right now I'm living w/ the cognitive dissonance of concurrently
loving programming in Go and Haskell. I've built many JS SPAs, managed DevOps
for multi-data centers, countless APIs in various languages, ETL jobs, lead
teams & hired/interviewed, and always thinking architecturally and at a system
level. I love what I do and love learning all things related to software
development.

------
ericzawo
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Very yes

Technologies: I am a creative marketing writer and published writer. Google
Analytics, MailChimp, SEMrush, PeerIndex and HootSuite. Experienced in HTML,
CSS, WordPress, Github, Salesforce, Youtube, cPanel, Slack, Asana and
Microsoft Office Suite.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2JWIILxVUXZRVRKWEFuQzZKSFU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2JWIILxVUXZRVRKWEFuQzZKSFU/view)

Email: eric.zaworski@gmail.com

I am a young professional looking to break in to tech. I've worked in
broadcast journalism and work as a freelance writer and photographer. I have
accomplished a few of the free courses on codecademy and Udacity, and have
startup experience, both working alongside co-founders and at an incubator hub
run by my alma mater. I'm 25, am deeply interested in how tech has
increasingly been calling the shots in unexpected areas of life, and I'm
willing to take a risk. Accountability and communication are probably my two
biggest assets. Even if this doesn't result in work, more I'm looking to make
connections (which has proven to be one of the best parts of the wonderful HN
community!) Thanks for reading.

------
dymanik33
Location: Caracas, Venezuela

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (Preferable)

Technologies:

* Developer: Python/Django, Haskell, Backbone.js, can learn what fits the job

* SysAdmin: Redhat, Oracle Solaris, Middleware and Enterprise Manager, Scripting, and opensource software like apache, nagios, etc.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/d0xgglll5jemg63/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/d0xgglll5jemg63/resume.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/johan-
gonzalez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johan-gonzalez)

Email: dymanic+hn ~at~ gmail

I'm a sysadmin/developer generalist with great flexibility, even though I'm an
Oracle Certified Professional. That loves to work on hard to solve problems
and interesting incidents as it gives greater insight about the product at
hand. I'm always willing to learn new things and work on new challenges. I
like learning as much as I like sharing my knowledge to offer other people
better understanding and growth.

I'm interested in a position that will provide me with growth opportunities,
where I will find experienced coworkers from whom I can learn from and discuss
harder problems. Preferably a Security, DevOps-like, or developer position.

------
dazsnow
EMAIL: darryl@yourweb.expert

LOCATION: China (native English speaker)

REMOTE: Yes (3 years fully remote experience)

WILLING TO RELOCATE: Yes, to Singapore, Australia, USA. Visa required. British
citizen.

TECHNOLOGIES:

* JavaScript (Angular/React, Flux, ES2015 + Babel), Advanced CSS (BEM/OOCSS/Namespacing/Low-specificity/LESS/SASS/Stylus/Post CSS), Jade, Coffeescript, Typescript * Grunt/Gulp/Webpack/Make/NPM * Node (Express), SQL/NoSQL, PHP, Apache/Nginx. * Karma, Jasmine, Mocha * Living style guides, design in the browser * HTTP/2, AMP, SSL, SSH, Linux, Service worker, agile project management, Git, SVN, Slack, Hipchat, Github, Bitbucket, Jira, Trello, Heroku, Openshift, Digital Ocean, Cloudflare, experience with team management & training * Focus on performance, accessibility, device-agnosticism, scalability, and machine-readability (SEO). Extremely clean code. Good documentation.

RÉSUMÉ/CV:

[https://yourweb.expert](https://yourweb.expert)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow](https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow)

[https://github.com/darryl-snow](https://github.com/darryl-snow)

------
robertarandazzo
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, Coffeescript, AngularJS
Angular2, jQuery, Bootstrap, APIs, Docker, RabbitMQ, Laravel Framework, GIT

Resumè/CV:
[https://it.linkedin.com/in/robertarandazzo](https://it.linkedin.com/in/robertarandazzo)

GitHub Profile: [https://github.com/reverserob](https://github.com/reverserob)

Email: robertarandazzo@outlook.com

------
rwparris2
Location: Greenville, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, Asp Mvc, command line tools, SQL, Angular, Salesforce,
NopCommerce, PhoneGap

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xiygm9vszn194uj/RobertParrisResume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xiygm9vszn194uj/RobertParrisResume.docx?dl=0)

Email: rwparris2@gmail.com

I am a mid-level dev with 8 years of professional programming experience.
First with Python and PHP, now mostly c# and JavaScript. I do plenty of work
with SQL Server as well. I’ve dabbled a little with Android development, both
native and PhoneGap solutions. I've always found it easy to jump between
different programming languages, so I'm happy to work with any platform.

In my current role, I work primarily with our sales reps, writing tools to
help them do their jobs. Quoting, part configuration, task management,
salesforce integration, ERP integration, e-commerce, etc. The customers are
high-demand and require a lot of customization, therefore, the tools provided
for the sales team all have to be highly customizable on a per-customer basis.

I'm looking for a position that will provide me with ample growth
opportunities, both professionally and personally. I want a position where I
have a lot of freedom to architect my applications, but also have other
experienced developers to discuss hard-to-solve issues with. At the same time,
I want to be the guy that other developers can come to when they're having
issues. I have always really enjoy helping others solve problems... it is part
of the reason I became a developer to begin with.

------
vonmoltke

      Location: Dallas, TX
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, inside the US
        (prefer Texas, DC metro, Boston metro, Seattle metro, or Pittsburgh)
        (I really *don't* like California, but will move there for the right price)
      Technologies: C, Java, Python, AngularJS, Matlab, Fortran, C++ (rusty)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/waynekrug (can provide PDF on request)
      Email: wmkrug+hn@gmail.com
    

I'm an EE who wants back in to the embedded world. I have been out of it for
four years, but have kept myself current and feel like I could jump back in to
my previous job (or similar) with no retooling period. I would take anything
in the embedded space, but I really want something in signal processing or
aerospace that does not involve working for the DOD. I am willing to take a
demotion to get the position I want; i.e., I don't expect to be paid like a
14-year veteran.

I am also interested in enterprise backend type work, particularly Hadoop,
Solr, and similar clustering technologies. I will only consider those types of
positions in DFW or DC, though.

------
bijjr
Young software professional here with a background on both sides of the
technology spectrum (Sales and Software Development). Currently looking for a
fast paced, small company that needs someone with my abilities (pair
programming with the best of your developers, while still possessing the
business acumen to communicate in client facing situations).

Not sure if i'll find any success looking for sales/business dev roles at
startups on this thread, but here goes.

Location: Raleigh-Durham, New York, San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES!

Technologies:

* Web Development: Python(Numpy, scipy, scikit, matplotlib, pandas, tensorflow, django, flask), Linux/UNIX, Javascript/jQuery, Angular, SQL, HTML5/CSS3, Data analytics,

* Sales/Business Development: B2B2C Sales, Cold Calling/Emailing, CRMs, SaaS, Marketing, Customer Service, Lead Generation,Enterprise Software, Direct Sales

Résumé/CV: upon request

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/billiejefferys](https://www.linkedin.com/in/billiejefferys)

Github: [https://www.github.com/bijjr](https://www.github.com/bijjr)

Languages: English, Spanish, French

Email: billiejefferys@gmail.com

------
yanganif
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaSript, React, Angular, Node.js, TDD, Unit Testing, Git,
HTML, ES6, CSS, AJAX, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, NPM, SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), D3,
Mithril, Mocha/Chai, jQuery, Bootstrap, Backbone.js, Webpack, Grunt, Babel

Github: [https://github.com/Yangani](https://github.com/Yangani)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy)

Portfolio: [http://www.festus.me](http://www.festus.me)

Recent projects: [http://tidal-flux.pw/](http://tidal-flux.pw/) |
[http://bird-905.getforge.io/](http://bird-905.getforge.io/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmtv8a7rjzy8iv0/Festus_Kiprop_Resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmtv8a7rjzy8iv0/Festus_Kiprop_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@yanganif](https://medium.com/@yanganif)

Email: fyangani@gmail.com

I'm a Full Stack Engineer experienced with modern stacks including: React,
Angular, Node, Express, MongoDB, and PostgreSQL. I've built entire web apps
from front-end to back-end and everything in between. I have a passion for
creating beautiful, intuitive interfaces with clean, well-structured back-
ends.

I am also a quick learner with a passion for technologies.

------
bepotts
Location: Fairfax, VA

Remote: Sure, but neither required nor expecting

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++; C; Java; PHP (Laravel); SQL; JavaScript (MEAN stack,
Electron); Ruby (Rails); C#; Python; MATLAB, R, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9dwi99xfv4z58kd/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9dwi99xfv4z58kd/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bepotts@vt.edu

I'm currently a Senior CS and Math major at Virginia Tech but I'm graduating
Spring 2017 due to a double major and a statistics minor, so I'm looking for
an internship or work at a junior Software Developer level. I'm a honors
student and my experience is mostly in Web Dev with some mobile experience,
but I'm willing to learn and contribute to almost anything; I have three years
of software developer experience. My coursework (aside from the fundamentals)
has revolved around AI, Machine Learning, and data science courses. Willing to
move anywhere in the United States but I'm especially interested in working in
NYC, Northern Virginia, Baltimore, DC, or the Bay Area.

------
formula_ninguna
Location: currently in SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore)

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Clojure, C#, Haskell; /secondary/
Perl 6, Java, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DQ5i1I2CQMn0RVLktwFKb8XE...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DQ5i1I2CQMn0RVLktwFKb8XEMt-
cyd9F_j9gQ1Ceuok)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (atttt) gmail

============================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years.

In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance (preferably, big and long-term contracts) jobs as well as
remote ones.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.com](http://alexmaslakov.com)

------
bepotts
Location: Fairfax, VA

Remote: Sure, but neither required nor expecting

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++; C; Java; PHP (Laravel); SQL; JavaScript (MEAN stack,
Electron); Ruby (Rails); C#; Python; MATLAB, R, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9dwi99xfv4z58kd/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9dwi99xfv4z58kd/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bepotts@vt.edu

I'm currently a Senior CS and Math major at Virginia Tech but I'm graduating
Spring 2017 due to a double major and a statistics minor, so I'm looking for
an internship or work at a junior Software Developer level. I'm a honors
student and my experience is mostly in Web Dev with some mobile experience,
but I'm willing to learn and contribute to almost anything; I have three years
of software developer experience. My coursework (aside from the fundamentals)
has revolved around AI, Machine Learning, and data science courses. Willing to
move anywhere in the United States but I'm especially interested in working in
NYC, Northern Virginia, Baltimore, DC, or the Bay Area.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
lukes
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: React, Rails, CSS, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: luke@sketchconsulting.com

==================================

My name is Luke and I'm a full-stack developer with 15 years experience,
specialising in JavaScript applications using React, Angular and Backbone and
backend applications using Rails and Go with PostgreSQL, Cassandra and Redis
as the datastore(s).

For the past five years I've been running my consulting company through which
with the help of my team we have delivered many projects - see my website for
a selection at [http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/).
This project has now come to an end and I am looking for future work.

I am best suited to medium sized companies who want to move fast while also
requiring high quality development to a fixed deadline. My background in open
source has taught me that sloppy application architecture is not acceptable.

[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon)

------
linuxfan2718
Location: Chicago, IL, USA.

Remote: Either way is fine.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Kali Linux :), Ruby, Rails, Python, Tor, Bitcoin, nginx, TLS,
many more

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/p98xdxeofvpx5ct/Dennis%20Cahillane...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/p98xdxeofvpx5ct/Dennis%20Cahillane%20Resume%20Hacker%20News.pdf?dl=0)

Email: dennis at denniscahillane dot info

My CTF profile pages for Microcorruption
[https://microcorruption.com/profile/24765](https://microcorruption.com/profile/24765)

and Stockfighter
[https://www.stockfighter.io/ui/profile/softwarepatent](https://www.stockfighter.io/ui/profile/softwarepatent)

I am a web developer with years of experience transitioning to being a
security researcher/engineer. I am currently studying penetration testing and
reverse engineering binaries. Please no pure web dev job offers, I can easily
find that kind of work! Right now I'm looking for my first job doing mostly
security work.

------
ditn
Location: London, UK Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Potentially
Technologies:

    
    
      - Java, OOP and reactive programming using RxJava and Kotlin
      - Gradle and the build chain, Groovy, Proguard
      - Frameworks and modules, publishing and maintenance
      - Dependency injection using Dagger2
      - Support Library, Fragments, Custom Views, Material Design and UX
      - Android JUnit testing, Roboelectic, Espresso, CI (Jenkins), Mockito
    

Résumé/CV: [https://uk.linkedin.com/in/adam-
bennett-4784b327](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/adam-bennett-4784b327)
[https://github.com/ditn](https://github.com/ditn) Email:
abennett.kva@gmail.com

I've spent the last two years working at a fast-paced startup, maintaining and
publishing half a dozen apps and the underlying framework that powers them and
is available to others as an SDK. I'm looking for new challenges and a company
where I can champion Android development.

------
roninb
Location: Tallahassee, FL

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JS, Java (Android), C++, HTML/CSS, SQL (SQLite, MySQL,
SQLAlchemy)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FCAxYascQmYTFfQktWQ0VzM2c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FCAxYascQmYTFfQktWQ0VzM2c/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mb11r at my dot fsu dot edu

I spent a few years in high school doing hardware repairs and eventually ran
that arm of the company before leaving for college. While at FSU I realized I
couldn't survive on student loans so I started working at a help desk that I
ended up managing for two years before quitting to refocus on school and find
employment closer to my desired field.

I've spent the last few years developing web and Android apps for class
projects and personal learning. I have a few projects on my github (
[http://github.com/roninb](http://github.com/roninb) ). I'm ready to expand
and want to be a part of a team that can help me grow.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R,
Hadoop, Spark

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit, now pivoted to another product]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
nish1500
Accounting drop-out and self-taught full-stack developer with 4+ years of
experience, and numerous successful personal projects. Passionate about UX.

Location: Toronto, Vancouver, London or Sydney

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Canada, the UK or Australia

Technologies:

\- Front-End: JavaScript (AngularJS, ReactJS) and CSS3

\- Back-End: NodeJS, WordPress (20+ plugins made), PHP (Laravel), SQlite,
MySQL

\- Cloud: DO, Apache, Nginx

Resume: -
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rknpusc7v9affih/Resume-X.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rknpusc7v9affih/Resume-X.pdf?dl=0)

Personal Projects: - [http://formcraft-wp.com/](http://formcraft-wp.com/) \-
[https://formcrafts.com/](https://formcrafts.com/)

Email: nish at ncrafts dot net

From grey-hat SEO, to making table-layout sites in Dreamweaver, to trying to
emulate double-binding with jQuery before Angular was around, and selling 10k
licenses of my personal project in 2+ years. I adapt quick, and truly love
what I do.

PS: I am not overtly keen on a PHP position

------
notroot
Location: SoCal, Remote: OpenToIt, Relocatable: Yes

Technologies: python, Mathematica, JS, go, ruby, julia, C, bash.zsh

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1osRS1Z5kPLSqm5jdiU3gHja5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1osRS1Z5kPLSqm5jdiU3gHja5K7C6kC0s_Zqsb3zzGBw/pub)

Email: rigsby at alum.mit.edu

I have been setting up custom software for small clients: automated systems
both numerical and NLP based for a small hedge fund and for another client I
worked with their software and hardware team to expedite development of their
cloud data sharing service as well as their pressure sensor algorithms.

Quick overview of some research positions I've held; simulating offshore wind
turbine designs, creating HMM/disease clusters for GE Healthcare, testing new
gravitational communication model with data from AT&T as well as Telecom
Italia.

rigsby_blurb: Software Developer with a BS from MIT; designed, wrote,
maintained software deployed on Win, Mac, Linux and Android

------
aganders3
I am a currently a Research Assistant Professor in Magnetic Resonance Imaging.
I'm moving to Sacramento soon, and looking for work in medical imaging
research or leaving the field to work in tech more generally (e.g. as a data
scientist). I'm a fast learner with a broad range of interests. I have
specific skills in scientific programming (I prefer Python, and have plenty of
MATLAB experience) with domain knowledge in image processing. I enjoy
programming and consider it a hobby in addition to my work.

    
    
      Location: (soon to be) Sacramento, CA
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel to the SF Bay Area up to once a week, with occasional week-long trips.
      Technologies: Python, C, C++, MATLAB, Git / toy projects using Flask, Django / rusty experience in Java, OpenGL (C++)
      Github: https://github.com/aganders3
      Résumé/CV: Provided by request via email.
      Email: aganders3@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI & UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
ilasorsa
Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Elixir/Erlang, Js frameworks, RBDMS

Résumé/CV:

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/cv/employer/416130](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/cv/employer/416130)

[https://github.com/ilasorsa](https://github.com/ilasorsa)

Email: ivan.lasorsa@gmail.com

------
matthiaswh
Location: Upstate New York Remote: Yes, Preferred Willing to relocate:
Unlikely, but not 100% out of the question for the right opportunity
Technologies: Python/Django preferred, competent with JavaScript, WordPress
Resume/CV: request via email Email: mwhager87 at gmail

Primarily worked in marketing development roles. Extensive background with
running online marketing campaigns, and managing Facebook ads (ran a $40k/mo
FB ad budget for a SaaS startup with great success). Willing to take a
marketing or dev role, or something multi-discipline. I've built custom
WordPress plugins and themes. I use Django for several of my own sites. Have
used Backbone/Marionette in the past, and started using Angular 2 for new
projects.

I'm extremely capable, a fast learner, and can fill many roles with a small
team. I have years of remote experience. Currently doing marketing consulting
under my own business, but interested in joining a team.

------
lmontrieux
About me: Currently a postdoctoral researcher in SWE, looking to transition to
industry or applied research. I am working on bidirectional programming and
self-adaptive systems, with a keen interest in functional programming and
security (especially authorization).

Location: Tokyo, Japan (but I'm a Belgian citizen)

Remote: possibly, but I'd prefer on site

Willing to relocate: Yes! US, Canada, or Europe (incl. Switzerland). I am
authorized to work in the EU and Switzerland.

Technologies:

\- Java, Haskell, some Spring, Python, and Scala, OCL

\- git, AWS, Linux, some server administration

\- authorization (access control), modeling, verification, and repair.

\- self-adaptive systems, feedback loops, etc.

Résumé/CV: upon request

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lmontrieux](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lmontrieux)

Currently: postdoctoral researcher, bidirectional programming applied to
software engineering and security

Email: lionel _AT_ montrieux.eu

Languages: French (native), English (excellent), some Dutch (it's been a
while), and survival-level Japanese.

------
chrispecoraro
Location: Palermo, Italy

Remote: Yes (with remote experience)

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Fullstack LAMP/LEMP (Laravel 5.x, Symfony 2.x, PHP, MySQL, etc.)

Resume: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been building web
applications, and recently remotely, since 1999. The majority of my career has
been full stack web application development in both the United States and also
Europe.

I am the author of Mastering Laravel (Packt) and other peer reviewed
publications, an invited speaker at phpDay, PHP UK, and founder of the Palermo
PHP User Group.

I hold a B.S. degree in Computing & Information Science-Saint Vincent College
(Latrobe Pennsylvania).

My research work includes biomedical informatics and machine translation. I
contribute to the Glucosio open source project, a diabetes management app.

My native language is English, I speak fluent Italian, and I regularly travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
bnjemian
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Languages — Python, R, JavaScript (full stack), CSS & HTML, PHP, SQL, NoSQL
(various)

Databases — MongoDB, PostGreSQL, MySQL, Cassandra

Deployment — AWS, Heroku, LAMP, various JavaScript stacks, HTCondor, Slurm

Resume — [http://linkedin.com/in/benjamin-
cordier-46536932](http://linkedin.com/in/benjamin-cordier-46536932)

Email — benacordier at gmail dot com

My past experience includes web development of interactive data
visualizations, general interactive content, and games. I'm currently a
Bioinformatics MSc student writing my thesis on background error modeling in
biological sequence variant detection pipelines. More generally, I'm
interested in any data science and software engineering roles (domain
agnostic) with a focus on machine learning, AI, and other such approaches.
Preference towards startups as I thrive in a fast paced, multifaceted, intense
environments that rewards initiative and forward-thinking.

------
pflats
So here's the deal: I'm gainfully and happily employed in public education.
Math and computer science. If you're really changing the world, let me know.

I know my stuff to the point that I've been called as an expert witness in
math education. Studied computer engineering, pivoted to math ed when I
realized I wanted something more. Almost done with my MS in math. I can code,
I can do advanced math, and I can manage most anyone - I run honors and AP
classes, and I can get our school's dropout prevention math class to beat the
gen ed class's score on their final exams.

So yeah, if you're doing something amazing, pitch me.

    
    
      Location: NYC/NJ
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: See commentary above. This isn't really why you want me. Java, Ruby, Python, Javascript, Matlab/Wolfram/Maple
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: username at the google one

------
llambda
Location: San Francisco (Civic Center)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, Clojure, ClojureScript, SQL, Postgres,
AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxcountryman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxcountryman)

Email: maxc@me.com

Hello! I am a passionate Python developer with loads of experience building
out scalable server-side components for web and mobile clients. I also have
experience with functional languages, such as Clojure. Additionally I am a
maintainer and developer of numerous popular open source projects. Check out
my Github[1] for more info on that. My ideal opportunity would be working for
a small, dedicated, passionate team; the most valuable aspect of any
opportunity from my perspective is the potential for mutual growth. Please do
not hesitate to reach out.

[1] [https://github.com/maxcountryman](https://github.com/maxcountryman)

------
genericone

      Location: San Francisco Peninsula
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PLC Programming (Structured Text, Pascal-like language), Robot Motion, Precision Controls, CAD, Python, .NET, C/C++, Matlab, Java, 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0K7a02_S9mxSFRSdVZxRTh6dHc  
      https://www.linkedin.com/in/proericchan
      Email: pro.eric.chan@gmail.com
    

Hi I'm looking for full-time position working on cutting edge technologies, I
am mainly interested in machine vision, and have some experience with OpenCV
in Python. My current responsibilities are to develop and implement robot
motion planning and control algorithms in the semiconductor automation
industry, but I feel confident in my ability to quickly obtain the skills
needed in any position, including support, quality, engineering, and even
sales.

------
chonglawr
Location: New York, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone, jQuery, AJAX, HTML/CSS, SQL,
Java, C, Swift, Git, Github, XML/JSON, Testrail, Jira, Eclipse, Netbeans

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B78e9BE8pbLYbkFRTmJES09oYU0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B78e9BE8pbLYbkFRTmJES09oYU0/view?usp=sharing)

Email: chonglawr@gmail.com

Hey I'm Lawrence, I'm a Full Stack Software Developer interested in working on
complex problems, different tech stacks, and developing interesting
applications. I have experience from both bootcamp, as a Flatiron School
graduate and traditional schooling, a BS in Computer Science. I have a very
diverse experience set and am looking to join a team where I can continue
enjoying programming. Joining a company with a good culture is very important
to me. Feel free to reach out.

------
SyneRyder

      Location: Perth, Australia
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Yes (to Berlin, Germany, maybe elsewhere)
      Technologies: C++, Go, PHP, FilterMeister, Xojo, Lua / Corona SDK, Delphi
      Résumé/CV: http://kohanikin.com/work/
      Email: kohanikin AT namesuppressed DOT com
    

I've been a solo / independent developer for 15+ years, developing & selling
consumer applications. I love all aspects of product, from design & coding to
e-commerce & support. I focus on making products easy to use. I've also been a
consultant, recently for an unconventional law firm.

Just exploring opportunities right now, but I'm especially interested in
offers from Berlin as I'm considering a move there. Otherwise I'm mostly
interested in remote work opportunities. Happy to chat & explore ideas.
Dankeschön!

------
ppcsf
Location: Melbourne, Aus

Remote: Yes, able to overlap 6 hours PST

Willing to relocate: Yes

    
    
       Technologies
        - Web: React/Redux, Angular 1x, HTML/CSS, D3, Webpack
        - .NET stack: MVC, C#, DI
        - Messaging: NServiceBus, SignalR, Azure Service Bus
        - Android, Java
        - Haskell: STM, concurrency
        - SQL, Redis
        - Git, Linux, shell scripting, Latex/MathJax
        - Python
    

Personal Projects:

Probabilistic C#: A monadic probabilistic programming framework
[https://github.com/joashc/csharp-probability-
monad](https://github.com/joashc/csharp-probability-monad)

HaxlSharp: Composable, automatically concurrent data fetching
[https://github.com/joashc/HaxlSharp](https://github.com/joashc/HaxlSharp)

Have professional experience delivering large real-time web applications,
mostly SPAs.

Resume: On request

Email: joashxc@gmail.com

------
ibejoeb
Location: New York, Los Angeles

Remote: Preferable but flexible

Willing to relocate: For an exciting opportunity

Technologies: Python, JavaScript/Node, PostgreSQL, Oracle, more in profile.

Résumé/CV: Brief in profile:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ibejoeb](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ibejoeb).
Contact for more info.

Email: joe@bokengroup.com

I've lead technology and product at several successful companies, and I'm
always on the lookout for another interesting company. I'm interested in
working in a CTO/interim role, outreach and evangelism, lead technologist
(e.g., VP, Dir. Eng.), or first-hire/proof-of-concept technologist. I'm very
hands-on, actively making software, and I'm also good with a budget.

I'd also be interested in hearing from those working in banking, financial
reporting, accounting, etc., as I have expertise in this area that may be
useful.

------
Norgorn
Location: Perm, Russia

Relocation: YES, definitely (J1 visa is possible!)

Remote: No

Languages: Java (mostly), some bit of Java Script

Technologies: 2 years of experience: HBase, Solr, Multi-Threading
applications, Spring Framework 1 year of experience: Map-Reduce

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9SeMzC1XrvIZnZVMy14a2NXZTg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9SeMzC1XrvIZnZVMy14a2NXZTg/view)

Looking for: Java Software Engineer

Hello, I've started to work with Java and Big Data in a smal startup 2 years
ago. Started with very simple MySQL+Solr, 300+ million of documents system.
Eventually got to HDFS + HBase + MapReduce + Solr, 23+ billion of documents in
search at once (with more and more documents being added each second).

I'm excited by Java in general, multi-threading, Big Data and back-end
development.

Why relocating: to get greater opportunities and experience (and there is not
so much choiсe in my city).

------
embrangler
Location: Boulder/Fort Collins/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (AngularJS, Knockout,
React, Backbone, Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, full stack, UX design, front-
end, back-end, product management, small business, microservices (SOA), Test
Driven Development (TDD), mobile web

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Marius & Paul are former engineers turned
freelancers. We're always looking for hard or interesting problems to solve.

Nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work? We
started Uplift Agency after 15+ years of combined experience to end those
worries. We’ve worked with companies like NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

------
nashc
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Numpy/Pandas/Scipy/Scikit-Learn, Javascript/jQuery,
Hadoop/Spark/Pig/Hive, SQL

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nashcollins](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nashcollins)

Email: nash.collins@gmail.com

Website: [https://github.com/nashc](https://github.com/nashc)

I'm making a career pivot from Finance/Consulting into technology. Just
graduated from the Galvanize Data Science Immersive Program in San Francisco
([http://www.galvanize.com/courses/data-
science/](http://www.galvanize.com/courses/data-science/)). Looking for these
types of roles: Data Scientist/Analyst, Program/Project Management, Strategic
Finance/Operations.

------
guminski47
Location: Greater Philadelphia area

Remote: Yes, I require 100% working from home

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Systems programming, C/C++, x86 assembly, Linux drivers, Intel
VT-x virtualization, memory management (x86-64 page tables and EPT
virtualization), embedded firmware

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/almuc0f3ntjthyu/Guminski%20Stephen...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/almuc0f3ntjthyu/Guminski%20Stephen.doc?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenguminski](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenguminski)

Email: steve.guminski@gmail.com

Looking for a job working with low-level software. I have experience both with
drivers as well as core OS-level functionality. I've worked on embedded
firmware and scalable enterprise-class system software (a proprietary
hypervisor).

------
colshacol
Seeking JUNIOR FRONT END DEVELOPER Position

Location: Dallas, Texas Remote: Sure Willing to relocate: Absolutely
Technologies: | HTML, Pug/Jade CSS, Sass/SCSS, Stylus, Bootstrap, Materialize,
JavaScript, ES6, jQuery, Node.js Résumé/CV: (Code talks?)
[https://github.com/colshacol](https://github.com/colshacol) Email:
colshacol@gmail.com

 __Honestly, I have no relevant work history, no formal education, and I have
enjoyed the freedom of my study so much that I don 't have but one complete
project to showcase.

I have been studying 18+ hours a day for 170 days now and I even tutor
developers in JavaScript who have been studying for over a year and are
employed.

I love this and I want to do it for a career. I beg of you to forgive my lack
of formal resume and let the code on my GitHub speak for me.

------
azdle

      Location: St Paul, MN
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No (Or at least highly unlikely.)
      Technologies: Rust, C, Embedded, Electronics, CoAP, IoT,
                    TLS/SSL, HTTP, Javascript, React, PostgreSQL
                    (and much more)
      Résumé/CV: https://mkii.org/resume
      Email: patrick@theunlink.com
    

I'm very much a generalist / full-stack engineer, but I like to think that the
'full' in my 'full-stack' extends beyond most. I'm an Electrical Engineer by
degree, but have a strong personal interest (and work history) in software
topics. See [https://mkii.org](https://mkii.org) for more about me and my
background.

I'm not actively looking for a job, but am curious to see what is out there.

------
iamstephenliu
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes, SFBA preferred

Technologies: HTML/CSS/Javascript, Sketch, Photoshop

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.iamstephenliu.com/resume.html](http://www.iamstephenliu.com/resume.html)

Email: stephen@iamstephenliu.com

Accomplishments & Fun Facts:

\- I'm a full-stack designer specializing in design research and UX design.

\- I designed, developed, and deployed IBM's SPSS Online Community
([http://developer.ibm.com/predictiveanalytics](http://developer.ibm.com/predictiveanalytics))
and helped grow it to over 20k visits per month.

\- I was an experimental music major in undergrad, and my thesis project was
basically me trying to channel John Cage. Kinda.

\- I tried to use littleBits to teach 3rd graders about the science of sound
while in grad school. "Tried" is an important qualifier.

------
jkadlec
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - Python, C, C++, Golang, numpy, scipy, matplotlib
    
      - Linux, DNS, DNSSEC,  Crypto, OpenMPI, Docker, x86 Assembly
    
      - Flask, SQLAlchemy, Alembic, AWS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Redis, Kibana
    
      - Jenkins, Bash, Git, Nginx
    
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/kadlecphx](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/kadlecphx)
[https://github.com/jkadlec/public-
cv/blob/master/jan_kadlec_...](https://github.com/jkadlec/public-
cv/blob/master/jan_kadlec_resume.pdf)

Email: jan.kadlec.cz@gmail.com

I'm mainly looking for NLP-related positions or positions that would leverage
either my computer networks background or parallelization experience.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store and full life cycle software development experience. My
Android development experience includes: product concept development, product
design, project planning, research and development, algorithm development,
programming, testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and
app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
jawknee
Location: Fremont, CA, USA (Near San Francisco)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Maybe! (Depends on location)

Technologies: JavaScript, MeteorJS (Node.js), MongoDB, Blaze.js (Front-End
Framework), Bootstrap, HTML, CSS, Currently learning React.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XyGJOCjRGq32-eSphnxTFaXa...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XyGJOCjRGq32-eSphnxTFaXadPVsMe3ngsM7BoVGBPU/edit?pref=2&pli=1)

Email: johnnielo50@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnnie-
lo-b176b978](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnnie-lo-b176b978)

Portfolio: [http://www.johnnielo.me/](http://www.johnnielo.me/)

I'm a Full Stack engineer looking for a job that I can feel passionate about!

------
haukur
Location: Icelandic citizen looking to move abroad (no visa required within
Europe).

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies:

\- JavaScript (ES6), Ruby, Python, HTML5, CSS3, SQL

\- React, Redux, Polymer, Lodash, Webpack, Backbone.js

\- Node.js, PostgreSQL, Express, Redis, Rails, Django, Koa.js, Sinatra, Flask

\- Unix, Git, Heroku, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/n1yfk8yugtqwm7a/Haukur%20CV.pdf?dl...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/n1yfk8yugtqwm7a/Haukur%20CV.pdf?dl=0)

Github: [https://github.com/hph](https://github.com/hph)

Email: hph@hph.is

Website: [http://hph.is](http://hph.is)

About me: I'm looking for opportunities as a full-stack or frontend engineer.
Lately I've mostly been using React and Node. I enjoy product development,
implementing great design and optimizing UX.

------
joesims
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: On-site in SF with some remote flexibility preferred Willing to
relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, SQL/relational databases, k-v data stores,
background processing, *nix. (Past professional experience with JavaScript,
C#, Java)

Résumé/CV:
[http://hire.joesi.ms/JoeSims_resume.pdf](http://hire.joesi.ms/JoeSims_resume.pdf)

Email: joe@joesi.ms

Hi, I’m Joe! Over the last six years I've been tackling a wide array of
challenges at young and mature startups and larger companies. My experience is
full-stack but I specialize in tackling tough back-end problems; modeling
complex domains, refactoring legacy code, and quickly delivering top-notch
features are a few of the things that I do best. I'm looking to continue
focusing on the back-end.

------
BoomBoomRoom

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: OK but less than ideal
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Full stack web dev - Javascript (Angular, React, Node/Express, Backbone) Mongo/mongoose,  Relational databases. Some Python/Flask backend experience.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopherbassano
      Email: cpb73@cornell.edu
      Github: github.com/christo4b
      For Fun: currently implementing Angular from scratch
    

I'm currently working as a software engineer for Reactor Core, a company that
owns Hack Reactor and Makersquare (and some other coding bootcamp schools).
Currently looking for a new position at a larger more stable company that has
good funding or a smaller company offering equity.

~~~
BoomBoomRoom
If I reply to this, does it bump it up the chain?

------
Harkins
Location: Chicago

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby, Python, Rust, Haskell

Resume/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/pushcx](https://linkedin.com/in/pushcx)

Email: ph+yc201606@push.cx

I'm a senior web developer looking who's mostly worked in Rails or Python,
though I'm very interested to move towards either end of the hierarchy of
computing abstractions and work in Rust or Haskell. I've been coding
professionally for 15 years, hobby programming for 10 more. I've spoken at
RailsConf and internationally at wroc_love.rb, and have self-published a book
on programming. I like working with smart, happy people to make useful things
on the web or in a network setting. I enjoy being tech lead and mentoring
junior devs but am not on a management track.

------
RickS
Location: San Francisco (open to relocate!)

Remote: tentatively

Willing to relocate: Extremely. Preference for a larger tech city (austin,
seattle, portland?) but open to consider anything.

Portfolio: [http://livemethoddesign.com/](http://livemethoddesign.com/)

Resume:
[http://livemethoddesign.com/img/RickSteele_Resume_2016.pdf](http://livemethoddesign.com/img/RickSteele_Resume_2016.pdf)

Email: patrickjsteele@gmail.com

I'm a product designer, most recently on a mobile finance startup, and have
fallen very much in love with the finance industry. I'm looking for a
something in a similarly data-heavy, impacts-peoples-lives environment with a
larger team and a more solidified management structure.

Happy to chat with anybody about anything.

------
synaesthesisx
Location: Boston / Cambridge , MA

Remote: Would consider but prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: Would consider in the future

Technologies: Python( Numpy, scipy, scikit, matplotlib, pandas, tensorflow,
django, flask), Matlab, AWS, Docker, Linux/UNIX, more

Résumé/CV: Contact

Email: sr2556+hn@gmail.com

I currently work for a data startup (applying machine learning/data viz for
fintech research tools). Simultaneously hacking on a couple projects (some
hardware-based!) Have background in neuroscience & finance and experience in
startup environments handling a variety of roles from project management to
business development. Interested in any opportunities in the Boston/Cambridge
area (If you love Kendall Square as much as I do we'd get along great!) but
most importantly looking for a great team I can learn with!

------
nico401
A talented student currently finishing a Master’s double degree in Computer
Science. I have solid capabilities in Machine Learning including experimenting
and implementing several models in order to solve various problems. I am able
to scale solutions by using programming models like Apache Hadoop or Spark. My
knowledge is built on stable mathematical foundations. I have proven my high
ability to learn. I am curious, passionate, and have a strong work experience.

Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, Python, Tableau, Spark, Hadoop, TensorFlow

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ejy1abygzqfme4/resume-
june-2016.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ejy1abygzqfme4/resume-
june-2016.pdf?dl=0)

Email: nlassaux@outlook.com

------
ruskinlandreth
Hi Everyone,

I recently left a position supporting Search and SEM marketing for some of the
biggest search and publishing verticals. For the past couple of years I've
worked as a product manager in multiple arenas on the consumer facing side of
the business. For now I want to stay in the Bay Area. Let's see where this
goes. Please email me for any inquiries.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, SQL, jQuery, CSS, HTML, Sketch, Invision, Photoshop, JIRA,
Git, Google Analytics, Mixpanel, Splunk, Tableau, Multiple A/B & Multivariate
Tools, Data Mining, NLP applications

Resume: Upon Request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruskin-
landreth-b9258421](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruskin-landreth-b9258421)

Email: ruskinlandreth@gmail.com

------
mietek
I have 14 years of professional experience in software development, including
8 years of practice with functional programming in Haskell, Erlang, and OCaml.
I’m interested in the application of formal methods to real-world problems. At
present, I’m dividing my time between freelance consulting and research in
modal logic and type theory.

Location: Cambridge, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Agda, Haskell, PureScript, Elm, OCaml, Erlang, Python,
JavaScript, C/C++

Short CV: [https://mietek.io/cv/](https://mietek.io/cv/)

Full CV: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95029/hn-
june-16.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95029/hn-june-16.pdf)

Email: hn-june-16@mietek.io

------
lowmagnet

      Location: Raleigh, NC, USA
      Remote: Yes, please
      Willing to relocate: No, but willing to work remotely to enable relocation to a fixed destination.
      Technologies: Java, Python, Clojure, Go
      Résumé/CV: upon request
      Email: eli.sarver@gmail.com
    

I'm mostly a back-end guy, writing services. I'm trying to find a remote
position to allow for a relocation to a specific location.

I come from a background of automated testing with Selenium, and I presently
work on large web sites with a mostly Java platform. I'm highly motivated to
get into Clojure development in the near term.

20+ years experience spread among medical software (practice
management/pharmacokinetics) and publishing (self publishing/newspapers)

------
mattnibs
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript/Node, Golang, AWS, React/Frontend, C/C++, Python,
SQL, SOA, TDD

Github: [https://github.com/mnibecker](https://github.com/mnibecker)

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/mattnibecker](https://linkedin.com/in/mattnibecker)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/kova9tnlglv1q5u/MattNibecker_Resum...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/kova9tnlglv1q5u/MattNibecker_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hello(at)mattnibecker.com

I'm a versitile software engineer who is passionate about making great
products. I'm fullstack and have extensive experience Open Source experience.

------
Tan__
Location: New York, New York

Remote: I am willing to work remotely.

Willing to relocate: No, although I would be willing to commute daily to New
Jersey for the right opportunity.

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, PHP, WordPress, WordPress Plugin
Development, Node, Email Development, Photoshop, HTML, CSS, JSON, XML. I am
currently studying Java and data structures.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.tanwill.nyc/](http://www.tanwill.nyc/)
[https://github.com/tanwill](https://github.com/tanwill)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams)

Email: tanise.williams@icloud.com

------
Tan__
Location: New York, New York

Remote: I am willing to work remotely.

Willing to relocate: No, though I would be willing to commute daily to New
Jersey for the right opportunity.

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, PHP, WordPress, WordPress Plugin
Development, Node, Email Development, Photoshop, HTML, CSS. I am currently
studying Java and data structures.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.tanwill.nyc/](http://www.tanwill.nyc/)
[https://github.com/tanwill](https://github.com/tanwill)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams)

Email: tanise.williams@icloud.com

------
nraynaud

      Location: Montpellier, France
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, in the US
      Technologies: mechanics, electronics, embedded, web, 
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/nraynaud/webgcode https://fr.linkedin.com/in/nicolasraynaud
      Email: nraynaud et gmail.com
    

I have been in the development field for 15 years, I have used dozens of
languages and libraries, written hundreds thousands lines of code. I produced
applications in front-end, back-end, on the desktop, embedded, real time
instrumentation, web marketing, complex maths, geography, and more.

Today, I'm looking for a project involving hardware and software at the same
time.

------
cosinetau
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Willing.

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Seattle area.

Technologies: C/C++ (Boost + STL), Java, Haskell, PHP, JavaScript (Node +
several frameworks), MATLAB, Python, Lua, MySQL, MongoDB, UNIX/Linux

Currently learning: Qt, Laravel PHP.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattwalther](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattwalther)

[https://github.com/mashiox/](https://github.com/mashiox/)

Email: matt@mashio.net

I am a recent graduate from San Diego State University with a B.S. in Applied
Math looking for work in software engineering and/or Data Science.

Please email me with credentials, and I will forward my full resume.

I also have a CV of Failures, if you're interested.

~~~
id122015
when I see programmers who know so many languages, I feel like I have no
chance and I dont bother to apply, but thankfully I have a lot of ideas of my
own.I hope you will accept a worthy offer, because not many employers can
understand beside languages how long it takes to learn all the other
technologies.

~~~
kabdib
Well, do they _know_ the language, or have they just written a little code in
it?

I don't think I really _know_ a language until I've spent a couple of years in
it, and written something significant in it (rather than just doing
maintenance and tweaks in an existing code base).

This works in your favor: You read that resume and perceive someone who looks
like a coding star. As someone who reads a lot of s/w engineering resumes, I
see someone who's potentially making strong claims that they can't back up. Or
worse, someone who thinks they're better than they are. At that point you read
the rest of the resume for evidence to back up the claims; if someone claims
expertise in a horde of languages and they've only actually _worked_ in a few,
that's interesting data.

I used to put LISP and a bunch of different variants of Pascal and assembly
languages on my resume, until I realized that nobody really cared.

Just claim what you know well. Don't worry about looking good.

~~~
cosinetau
I guess that would put me at really only knowing PHP and C++, and even still
that C++ claim is pretty dubious knowing my own history, sparsely spread out
over a long period of time.

I don't feel like a coding star, really, I'm just a petty mathematician whose
really excited to engineer stuff.

In my defense, I have learned (through attrition) that one tool will not make
all solutions so, when presented with the opportunity I take the time to learn
something new.

But, for the record, I think knowing several variants of assembly is wicked
cool.

Thank you kindly for putting your thoughts forward, I will take them serious
thought.

------
wwweston

      Location: LA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, Go, Java, Perl, 
         Python, C, and PHP.
      Resume: http://weston.canncentral.org/resume/
      Email: hnusername -at- canncentral.org
    

Are you running a bootcamp? Another training/ed focused startup? Maybe even
need someone to staff your internal learning/development efforts? I'm an
experienced developer who _also_ has formal training in secondary education
and experience teaching both adults and high school students introductory
programming. Hire me if for no other reason than to keep me from becoming your
competition. :)

------
unimpressive
Location: Seattle Area/Western Washington

Remote: Yes please.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning, Statistics, HTML, CSS, SQL, Linux, Qt,
TCP/IP.

Soft skills: Technical Writing, Persuasive Writing, Public Speaking, Online
Community Moderation.

Resume/CV: Available on request.

Website: jdpressman.com

Email: jd@jdpressman.com

\----

My most recent project would be running and analyzing the LessWrong Survey, a
community poll with 3083 respondents on 148 questions.

The code sample I think best exemplifies my style while being a working
project is my IRC PomodoroBot: [https://github.com/JD-P/pomodoro-
bot/blob/master/pomodoro_bo...](https://github.com/JD-P/pomodoro-
bot/blob/master/pomodoro_bot.py)

------
danielhooper
Junior iOS Developer seeking work within an established development team. I've
published my own game to the app store and built an on-demand laundry service
app for a startup. I'm primarily interested in working with other programmers.
Download my free game here: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lines-the-
game/id1037574363?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lines-the-
game/id1037574363?mt=8)

Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Yes, but onsite preferred

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: Objective C, Swift, Core Data, Core Location, MapKit, SpriteKit,
etc. See resume below for a larger list.

Resume: danielhooper.ca

Email: danielhhooper@gmail.com

------
danschuller
Location: Hong Kong (for now! I'm British and plan to return to the UK after
my current project is finished) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: 3d, realtime systems, C#, C++, Unity, Lua, Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danschuller](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danschuller)
Email: dan@godpatterns.com

I'm finishing up a project that I took from concept to complete release on
three platforms in 14 languages, as the sole software engineer. Previously
I've founded and run my own company and acted as teamlead for various software
projects.

I'm open to non-games roles.

------
alemontree
Location: San Francisco

Remote: tentatively

Willing to relocate: Yes. I'm originally from NYC so I'd have no problems
moving back. I'm also open to all major tech hubs in the United States.

Technologies: Javascript, Frontend Web development tools/frameworks (React,
Flux, Redux, Angular, ES2015/Babel, Webpack, Mocha/Chai, Gulp), HTML, CSS,
Node/Express, Python(Flask/Django), Ruby.

Portfolio: [http://mikhailshnayder.com/](http://mikhailshnayder.com/)

Resume:
[http://mikhailshnayder.com/mikhail_shnayder_resume.pdf](http://mikhailshnayder.com/mikhail_shnayder_resume.pdf)

Email: mishnade@gmail.com

------
soutar
Location: Glasgow, Scotland UK

Remote: Yes, but not essential

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (OO & functional, ES2015+ through Babel, React, Flux,
Redux, Ember, Node.js, Webpack/Browserify, Gulp/Grunt, Jest/Jasmine/Mocha, CI
with Jenkins/Travis), HTML, CSS, Swift, PHP, SQL

CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oEmB4jLPB-u7pQKkiMCK1k7T...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oEmB4jLPB-u7pQKkiMCK1k7T9v5X7yB60G7hqII1lKQ/)

Email: john@soutar.me

Javascript developer currently working on modern TV apps at a national TV
network. Happy to consider contract work or permanent positions if they're
exciting enough!

------
designbygio
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: if is for short period

Technologies:

Html/5

css/3

Sass

Javascript

jQuery/Prototype

React.js

Backbone.js

UI/UX

Git/Github/SVN

Webpack

Gruntjs

Nodejs/Express.js

Wordpress/Joomla/Drupal(Frontend)

Graphic for Web

Resume/CV:
[http://www.designbygio.it/my_resume/](http://www.designbygio.it/my_resume/)

Email: g.sambrotta@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/gsambrotta](https://github.com/gsambrotta)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/designbygio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/designbygio)

\---

I'm Giorgia, a frontend developer looking for new challenge in the field. I
love work with data visualisation and reactjs. I hve worked with many early
stage startups, helping them to build their MVP and a solid frontend
architecture/design.

------
Nathannn
Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to San Francisco

Technologies: iOS, Node.js, Android

Résumé/CV: [https://nl.linkedin.com/in/nathan-
arnold-876ba537](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/nathan-arnold-876ba537)

Email: nathan@bourbonandgingerapps.com

==================================

My name is Nathan and I’m an iOS developer that likes to branch out to other
technologies. I have successful apps on both the Apple App Store and Google
Play. I can make RESTful APIs with Node.js and would love to continue working
on the back end if I could.

I’m a US citizen that’s currently living in Amsterdam but I’m looking to move
back to SF before the end of the year.

------
rrrrrh
Location: Southeast Asia

Remote: yes, preferred

Willing to Relocate: no

Technologies: javascript, NodeJS, python, GIT, C#, linux, frontend e.g:
cordova, angular, react, ember, SASS/LESS

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eenagy01](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eenagy01)

GitHub: [https://github.com/eenagy](https://github.com/eenagy)

Email: mail |at| eenagy.com

I'm Eniko. I have building frontend and backend application in the last 5
years. I am currently a freelancer. Looking for smaller contracts or longer
term. I'm also willing to learn whatever technology depending on the role and
team

------
michaelklein

      Location:            Ave Maria, FL
      Remote:              Sure
      Willing to relocate: Preferred
      Technologies:        Haskell, Python, C, Vim, Git, Zsh
      Résumé/CV:           Provided by request via email
      Email:               MichaelJdKlein at gmail.com
      Github:              https://github.com/michaeljklein/
    

I'm a recent Bachelor's graduate in Math and Physics. Prefer a Junior backend
engineer position.

My active open-source projects are:

\- CPlug, a library to generate C bindings to Haskell that allow type-safe JIT
recompilation

\- git-details, a Haskell command-line tool to get various details across
commits

------
crypt1d
I am a Linux SysAdmin / DevOps engineer with 5+ years of experience. I have a
history working within both enterprise environments such as IBM, as well
startup ones. I've created, maintained and redesigned many different
infrastructures. I have a big focus on automation and reproducibility.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, preferred, but willing to travel onsite occasionally

Willing to relocate: Depending on the location

Technologies: Linux (Debian / RedHat), AIX, Puppet, Ruby, Bash, AWS, Docker,
Nagios/Icinga, Foreman, FreeIPA, KVM, libvirt, LDAP, Redis, Apache, NGINX,
MySQL, PowerHA, PowerVM, keepalived, Tivoli, and many more...

Can share CV via email: nikyc@protonmail.com

------
cristianocd
Location: Curitiba, Brazil - wannabe nomad

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Node, Express, React, Relay, GraphQL, AngularJS,
SQL, noSQL, RethinkDB, Java, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, TDD, BDD... I'm a full-
stack, curious, fast-learner generalist with 12 years of experience.

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18324742/Curriculum.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18324742/Curriculum.pdf)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cristianocd](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cristianocd)

Email: cristianocd@gmail.com

------
ovidnis
I just graduated from a state University a couple weeks ago. I'm passionate
about Computer Science and ready to put everything I have into meaningful
work. I'm currently working for a computing support group in the LIGO
collaboration as a datacenter assistant. You know, the people who discovered
gravity waves ;-)

Location: Milwaukee, WI, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: I'd love to get out of Milwaukee

Technologies: Java, Elixir, Common Lisp, Emacs, git

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/9j4aebktwvbvvsb/cv-
temp.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9j4aebktwvbvvsb/cv-temp.pdf?dl=0)

Email: jacobsonnenberg0@gmail.com

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, Webdev(Javascript, HTML, CSS), AngularJS,
Python, MS SQL, TFS, Git

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7wXEsO27YgId19Qa2ZuSzFpRTA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7wXEsO27YgId19Qa2ZuSzFpRTA/view?pref=2&pli=1)

Email: namedbynumbers.dev@gmail.com

I am a 2015 graduate currently working in Infosys. I finished my training in
January, been on bench since. So I don't have any experience with real world
projects.

I like learning and tinkering with new(and old) technologies, also I have a
keen interest in game development.

------
bobadams5
I'm an electrical engineer with experience in automotive electronics looking
for contracts. I left full-time salary a few months ago but would be willing
to go salary again if a good opportunity comes along.

Location: Novi, MI

Remote: If needed. I have basic lab equipment (oscilloscope, power supply,
etc)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Circuit design, PCB layout, Altium Designer 16, Python

Résumé/CV: [http://mutantelectron.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/04/Bob_Ada...](http://mutantelectron.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/04/Bob_Adams_Mutant_Electron_Resume.pdf)

Email: bob@mutantelectron.com

------
danieljoonlee
Location: Los Angeles, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, React, Redux, Angular, D3, Node, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, TDD, Deployment, WebSockets, Authentication, Webpack/Browserify,
Babel, Git, RESTful API, jQuery, HTML/CSS

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1StYM0eNBse_reAivwt2dWar1...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1StYM0eNBse_reAivwt2dWar10UgE8VI9zSXGe-K7WYM/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: danieljoonlee@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/danieljoonlee](https://github.com/danieljoonlee)

------
fran7co
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes, I'm an Italian citizen (no visa for EU)

Technologies: C/C++, OpenCV, libfreenect, Point Cloud Library (PCL), Eigen,
Ceres, Intel's TBB, Objective-C

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: facioni.francisco@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/fran6co](https://github.com/fran6co)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fran6co](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fran6co)

I am looking for Machine Learning and/or Computer Vision opportunities. I'm
currently learning TensorFlow so I can implement it in our recognition stack.

------
vram22
Location: India, remote.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Not in the near future, except maybe within India after a
few months.

Open to relocating outside India after that.

Technologies: Python, databases (SQL), C, Linux / Unix, shell, command-line
tools (awk / sed / etc.), many open source technologies.

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/vasudevram](http://www.linkedin.com/in/vasudevram)
,

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/p/about-vasudev-
ram.html](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/p/about-vasudev-ram.html)

Email: fname then dot then lname at $GOOG's mail service.

------
BenderV
Location: France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (tensorflow, scikit, pandas, keras, django, flask), JS
(node, express, react) & Linux/C

Résumé/CV: benderv.com/files/cv-benjaminderville.pdf

Email: benderville@gmail.com

Interests: Machine Learning, startups but also travelling (backpack), reading
book, running/swimming/hiking/...,learning new things, ect :)

Website [http://benderv.com](http://benderv.com)

Github [https://github.com/BenderV](https://github.com/BenderV)

\--

Hi, I'm looking for an internship (6 months/February) as a software developer,
preferably in SF. Shoot me an email!

------
danieljp
Location: Tokyo, Japan

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: to Tokyo, with visa sponsorship (I'm currently in Italy,
not Japan)

Technologies: Strong and enthusiast about network engineering (TCP/IP(v4|v6),
BGP, Netfilter/IPtables, Cisco IOS), Linux system administration (ubuntu,
debian, nagios, mysql, LVM, nginx, KVM, ...), git, Python and C. More limited
knowledge of C++, Java, linux kernel programming.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/4nYd2f](https://goo.gl/4nYd2f)

Email: You can see it on this page:
[https://goo.gl/6EHhaI](https://goo.gl/6EHhaI)

------
charleshkang
Location: NYC Remote: Willing but would like to work in a team environment as
I am coming in as more of a junior dev Willing to relocate: Yes! Technologies:
Obj-C, Swift Resume/CV:
[http://charleshkang.github.io/charleskangresume.pdf](http://charleshkang.github.io/charleskangresume.pdf)
Email: charleshkang@github.io

Junior iOS dev + designer looking for any great opportunities, have experience
with MapKit, CoreLocation, Sketch, usage of many different API's. Please take
a look at my resume for a better list!

Hope to hear back from some of you.

------
beenswervin
Driven and reliable software engineer for hire!

Looking for someone who works exceptionally hard and has a very high attention
to detail?

Location: Nelson, BC, Canada.

Remote: Preferably, but will travel on my own dime.

Willing to relocate: Nope, sorry it's too beautiful here.

Technologies: Sys Admin and Developer experience. Love a mix of both. Anything
that smells of networking, crypto and programming really gets me excited. Can
also do full stack web stuff, not as exciting..

Résumé/CV: [https://benileo.github.io](https://benileo.github.io) (that will
link to everything you need to contact me)

Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
tempacct1
Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right offer, but I prefer to stay in NYC.

Résumé/CV: Will send via email, this is a throwaway account for work privacy
purposes.

Email: tempacct1291@gmail.com

I've co-founded a few companies (YC alumni) and typically fill the product
manager role. I'm currently finishing a project for either Facebook or Google
(trying to keep this obscure) that I've spent a year and a half running. My
passion is working with smart and passionate people to build/design great
products. I have a background in both design and front-end development, but I
prefer the PM role these days.

------
irvingprime
Location: Western NY, USA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, R, Mysql, Lots more.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidvandervort](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidvandervort)

Email: drvandervort@gmail.com

NOTES: MS in Information Assurance, many years as a programmer, Linux admin,
software team lead (including working with offshore devs), general
troubleshooter and problem solver. 12 patents, a few conference papers. If you
need experience, creativity and smart leadership, drop me a line. I've helped
a lot of projects get and stay on track.

------
caiohdf
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Either is fine

Willing to relocate: yes (North America, Europe, Australia)

Technologies:

    
    
      • Sketch, Illustrator, Photoshop
    
      • HTML, JS, SCSS, Angular.js, Bootstrap
    
      • PHP, Meteor.JS, Ionic, Java, MySQL, Oracle
    

Abstract: Passionate for UX and UI, interface and visual desiging, front end
dev

12+ years of experience with Web, Desktop and Mobile.

Résumé/CV:
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/caiohdf](https://br.linkedin.com/in/caiohdf) \-
[http://caioferreira.me](http://caioferreira.me)

Email: caiohdf@gmail.com

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh:

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV: Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Technologies: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years
experience including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap.

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google.

\- Workflow improvements: Introducing test suites, staging sites and
Continuous Integration into projects.

\- SEO services: SEO auditing and technical expertise to make required
changes.

Email: sw@seanw.org

------
jcadam

        Location: Melbourne, FL
        Remote: Preferred
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Java (most experienced), Clojure(my newest language), Scala, 
          Go, Python, Javascript, HTML/CSS, PostgreSQL, 
          CouchDB, OSGi, Linux/BSD. 
        LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesadam
        Email: james AT jamesadam DOT me
        Website: http://jamesadam.me
        Github: https://github.com/rhinoman
        Resume: on request.
    

Experienced Developer looking for Sr Dev or Lead Dev role.

------
asdfgeoff
I am a full-stack product manager with two years of experience building
ecommerce products in international markets. I believe that integrating
quantitative behavioural analytics into the UX/design workflow plays a key
role in building products users love. Although my formal educational
background is non-technical, I am comfortable digging for product insights
using Python and SQL, or building high-performance A/B tests using JavaScript
or jQuery.

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Google Analytics, SQL, JavaScript, jQuery, Python

Resume: bit.ly/geoffruddock

Email: geoff [at] ruddock [dot] ca

------
tfb
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node.js w/ Babel, WebPack, React.js w/
Flux, Redux, HTML5, CSS3, NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB), SQL (MySQL), Linux, Git,
Embedded Systems (C, C++), whatever you need!

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-zisSYSW820cXB3OWZVWDBKTVE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-zisSYSW820cXB3OWZVWDBKTVE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: See Résumé :)

[https://github.com/timbur](https://github.com/timbur)

------
jakebasile
Location: Austin, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (I'd prefer to stay in Austin, though)

Technologies: Python, Go (golang), Clojure, some Java

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jakebasile](https://linkedin.com/in/jakebasile)

Email: jake at jakebasile dotcom

Over my seven year career I've worked on a number of platforms in both an
individual contributor and architect/team lead role. I concentrate on the back
end, designing and writing APIs and integrations with other systems. I'm a
experienced engineer with a track record of getting things done.

------
chandnisoni
Location: San Fransisco, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, for any exciting opportunity

Technologies: Languages: JavaScript, Python, Java, HTML5, CSS3, SQL, Swift
Frameworks: node.js, AngularJS, Express, Bootstrap, jQuery, Xcode, mongoose,
jinja Databases: MySQL, MongoDB Cloud Providers: Heroku, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sonichandni](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sonichandni)

Personal Projects: [http://www.chandnisoni.com](http://www.chandnisoni.com)

Email: chandnisoni dot mail at gmail dot com

------
felipegalvao
Hi, my name is Felipe Galvão, I'm a developer from Brazil. I work mainly in
Python, having experience with Django, Pandas for Data Analysis, matplotlib,
HTML, CSS, Javascript / jQuery and Excel / VBA

    
    
      Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Django, Pandas for Data Analysis, matplotlib, HTML, CSS, Javascript / jQuery and Excel / VBA
      Résumé/CV: http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/
      Email: contato@felipegalvao.com.br

------
cweagans
Location: Boise, ID

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but okay with up to 25% travel

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, PHP, Drupal (v6, 7 and 8), Laravel, Symfony,
MySQL, some Python, some Java, some Ruby, some Go

Resume: [http://cweagans.net/resume.pdf](http://cweagans.net/resume.pdf)

Email: me@cweagans.net

Github: [https://github.com/cweagans](https://github.com/cweagans)

Drupal.org profile:
[https://www.drupal.org/u/cweagans](https://www.drupal.org/u/cweagans)

------
sleekvick
Location: Lagos, Nigeria Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
JavaSript, React, Angular, Node.js, TDD, Unit Testing, Git, HTML, ES6, CSS,
AJAX, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, NPM, SQL (MySQL), D3, Mocha/Chai, jQuery,
Bootstrap, Backbone.js, Webpack, Grunt, Babel, MeteorJS, ReactNative.
Résumé/CV: [https://ng.linkedin.com/in/nwaokocha-
victor-96519965](https://ng.linkedin.com/in/nwaokocha-victor-96519965) Email:
vnwaokocha@gmail.com

------
leekh
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Okay

Technologies: Python(pandas, matplotlib), R(ggplot2, any Wickham package)
Ruby(Rails), Postgres, Ember.js, D3.js, React.js

Github: [https://github.com/quinnlee](https://github.com/quinnlee)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/quinnl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/quinnl)

Email: leekeunhwi@gmail.com

My main focus for the last few years has been data visualization. But right
now, I'm looking for a engineering focus team that cares about the craft.

------
isolveproblems

      Location: Denver, CO
      Remote: Either
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, Ruby, Rails, Node.js, React.js, Terraform, AWS, Google Cloud, Docker, CoreOS, Postgres, Mongo, ElasticSearch, Redis, and eager to learn more.
      Resume: http://bit.ly/1Pkca3q
      Email: thepolyglotdev at gmail dot com
    

I am a life long problem solver with over 10 years development experience. I
have worked for several successful startups. I love solving challenging
problems and building amazing products.

------
msurocks
Available for cool stuff Location : Dhaka, Bangladesh Remote : Yes Willing to
relocate : Anywhere in our world Technologies : T-SQL, C#, OLAP Cube
Development, SSAS, SSRS, Product Management, Saas Project Management Resume:
[http://bit.ly/shihabr](http://bit.ly/shihabr) Linkedin :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/msuworld](https://www.linkedin.com/in/msuworld)
Email: shihabu@outlook.com

------
minionslave
Location: Boston, MA

No recruiters please.

Remote: Yes, on-site preferred

Willing to relocate: Depending on the location

Technologies: C#/.NET, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, PHP, SQL, Linux.

Github: [https://github.com/mandiros3](https://github.com/mandiros3)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_BmRDNJJqQCai16V3F6UDlKNH...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_BmRDNJJqQCai16V3F6UDlKNHc)

Email: mandirosa3 -at- gmail.com

I enjoy working with back-end technologies. I'm also open to new, interesting
challenges.

------
saq7
Location: Fredericton, NB, Canada

Remote: preferred

Willing to Relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Python(Django, sklearn, nltk)/Ruby(Rails)/Lisp(<3)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/2govsyj75owolej/Saquib%20Kothawala...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/2govsyj75owolej/Saquib%20Kothawala%20CV%20ib.pdf?dl=0)

email: kothawala.s@gmail.com

linkedin:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/saquibkothawala](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/saquibkothawala)

------
rojost
I'm a recent PhD grad looking for the right opportunity in data science.

Location: London, UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (numpy, scipy, pandas), R, Matlab, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/robjstanley](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robjstanley)
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12883339/robjstanley-
cv....](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12883339/robjstanley-cv.pdf)

Email: rob@robjstanley.me.uk

------
gremau
Location: Albuquerque, NM

Remote: Sure...

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, MATLAB, R, including numerical/statistical/geospatial
packages. GIS and remote sensing.

Résumé/CV:
[http://greg.pronghorns.net/publicfiles/cv_gmaurer.pdf](http://greg.pronghorns.net/publicfiles/cv_gmaurer.pdf)

Email: greg@pronghorns.net

I'm an ecologist by training and skilled at managing and analyzing
environmental or experimental data. Currently building my skillset in data
science/machine learning/statistics.

------
nitheshm
Location: Stamford CT

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: NYC, SF Bay Area

Technologies: Python(Django), JavaScript(Angular), Java, DevOps

Résumé:
[https://nithesh.in/NitheshMittapally.pdf](https://nithesh.in/NitheshMittapally.pdf)

Email: mail@nithesh.in

Authorization: H1-B transfer required

I have 5+ years of experience in full stack web development along with Android
and iOS development and significant DevOps experience. I'm looking for a
challenging role in an early to mid level start-up and am well prepared to
handle the dynamic nature of such places.

------
gauravgupta
Location: New Delhi, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
PHP, Laravel, AWS, HTML/CSS, Android, iOS, Angular, React Résumé/CV:
[http://gauravgupta.in](http://gauravgupta.in) Email: gauravgupta123@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with about 8 years of work experience who's worked
with several startups in the past including SlideShare-LinkedIn, Naukri.com
etc. in various senior engineering and system architect roles.

------
rayshan
Location: Sunnyvale, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Within San Francisco bay area

Technologies: JavaScript for web & hybrid applications, vanilla or using React
/ Angular; Node.js; relational databases; Photoshop / Sketch; deep
understanding of finance / e-commerce

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rayshan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rayshan)
[https://github.com/rayshan](https://github.com/rayshan)

Email: ray@shan.io

------
einacio

      Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: May consider it
      Technologies: PHP, HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, MySQL, Python, C#
      Résumé/CV: https://ar.linkedin.com/in/pablo-alviggi-819b2a22
      Email: hn@loop-sistemas.com.ar
    

I have been working as a full stack on small teams in different companies for
a few years now. Currently I'm building a reservation system, but I'm always
looking for interesting proposals

------
crypteasy

      Location: Upstate NY
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes (NYC or San Diego)
      Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, Java, Javascript (knockout, backbone.js), MongoDB, SQL, Redis, RabbitMQ
      Résumé/CV: Please email me for a copy
      Email: cmf4287@rit.edu
    

Full Stack Software Developer working on a rapidly growing web application. I
particularly enjoy debugging and fixing problems around scaling and
performance. Joining a company with a good culture is very important to me.

------
Eljoy
Location: Perm, Russia

Remote: can be discussed

Willing to relocate: YES (J1 Visa is a great option for me!)

Technologies:

• JavaScript(ES6 and TypeScript)

• Angular, Jquery, Angular material

• Knockout.js, Kendo UI, HTML, CSS, SASS, Bootstrap

• Java, Spring MVC, Spring Security, Hibernate

• jasmine, karma, jUnit

Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JKJ1NjHGRTR6y25BUeSyrLZ_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JKJ1NjHGRTR6y25BUeSyrLZ_eYsufL3VKOQNe4IMhIw/edit?usp=sharing)

Why relocating: willing to build career abroad and find better opportunities

Email: invimind@gmail.com

------
kparkins
Location: Edmonton, Canada

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes: Toronto, Vancouver, Seattle, Victoria

Technologies: Ruby, Python, Java, SQL, Git

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-z--
2YaX6ntZklwMkJVdU1ab3c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-z--
2YaX6ntZklwMkJVdU1ab3c/view)

Email: karljparkinson@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/KarlParkinson](https://github.com/KarlParkinson)

Recent University graduate looking for junior backend or full-stack work.

------
zeke
Location: Greenville, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but would be glad to spend up to one week per month
on site, preferably NYC.

Technologies: Unix, Linux, Perl, systems support, file transfers, Mojolicious,
JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.qquiz.com/David_Selby_resume.pdf](https://www.qquiz.com/David_Selby_resume.pdf)

Email: david.jn.selby@gmail.com

18 years experience supporting and integrating business systems. Strong Unix,
Perl and troubleshooting. Web experience creating qquiz.com. Fluent German.

------
desuq
Location: Dearborn, MI Remote: No Preference Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: C++ Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/bfalk](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/bfalk)
Email: bfalk@umich.edu

Looking for an internship, currently taking courses in Computer Science
towards B.S. Interested in learning new technologies and or using existing
ones. Open to Web Dev, beginning to learn React. js \-----

------
Ryanbas21
Location: Colorado Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
angular2,html,css,bootstrap,javascript,react,jQuery,node.js,webpack,gulp,css
Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4jctyb_fPzUVzVkakx2azZZVGN...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4jctyb_fPzUVzVkakx2azZZVGNSNUlsUEVQdWRwd2lyTWZJ/view?usp=sharing)
Email: ryanbas21@gmail.com

------
dhruvn
Location: Atlanta, GA looking at moving to Seattle / Bay Area Remote: yes
Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Java, Python, C#, C++, Unity, some JS,
some HTML, some CSS, PHP Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1mbj7yqh2xf6sbh/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1mbj7yqh2xf6sbh/Resume.pdf?dl=0)
Email: dhruvn@gmail.com Website: www.karunakarancorner.com

------
johnnymn

      - Location: Venezuela -Las Vegas (moving)
      - Remote: Yes
      - Willing to relocate: Maybe
      - technologies: hardcore backend - REST API's, Node.js, PHP,  Laravel, Redis, Vagrant, Docker,TDD/BDD, AWS
      - résume: http://stackoverflow.com/cv/johnnymn
      - linkedin: https://ve.linkedin.com/in/johnnymn
      - github: https://github.com/johnnymn
      - email: johnnymn@hotmail.com

------
Benichmt1
Location: Cleveland, OH (or Pittsburgh, PA)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Javascript (mostly JQuery), PHP, Wordpress, Kali
Linux, Penetration Testing, Metasploit, VMWare

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbenich](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbenich)

Email: benichmt1@gmail.com

Topics I'm interested in:

Information Security

Education (especially high school CS)

Physics (Quantum computing, fluorescence spectroscopy)

3 years experience as a classroom teacher now working in infosec.

------
ThisIsMac
Location : Paris, France

Remote : No

Willing to relocate : Depend of location/distance

Technologies : Java / Javascript / Angular / SQL

Email : contact@vmarchaud.fr

Github : [https://github.com/ThisIsMac47](https://github.com/ThisIsMac47)

I'm looking for an internship, currently student at 42 school in Paris. I'm
open to any technologies (except PHP/C), i like learning new
language/framework and i'm more a backend developer than front one.

------
faunzy
Location: San Francisco (SF) CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Denver or Portland

Technologies: Ruby, Go, DevOps/Microservices, JavaScript

GitHub: [http://github.faun.me](http://github.faun.me)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.faun.me](http://linkedin.faun.me)

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.faun.me](http://resume.faun.me)

Email: hackernews_june2016@faun.me

Currently contracting, but available for work (FTE or contract) starting July
1st.

------
SJMosley
Name: Samuel Mosley

Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, Will consider anywhere (even overseas)

Technologies: C#, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Unity

Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/sjmosley

Website: www.sjmosley.com

Email: samueljmosley+hn@gmail.com

Currently looking to transition into product or project management positions.
I have experience as a designer and programmer, I have managed teams of senior
designers and programmers as a junior employee. I am very interested in
working for a startup.

Top cities for relocation: Portland, Seattle, Denver, Austin

------
ybrs

        Location: Istanbul, Turkey
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Maybe
        Technologies:
        - python, aws
        Résumé/CV: upon request
        Email: aybars.badur+hn@gmail.com
        Github: https://github.com/ybrs
        Website: https://dontpanicletsdeploy.com
        Currently: backend development lead
        I am looking for some consultancy/architecture gig for AWS/cloud for startups.

------
dmitryfedotkin
Location: Yekaterinburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Flask, Tornado,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Consul, Selenium, Scrappy,
Grab, BeautifulSoup, Fabric, Vagrant, Docker, Nginx, Gunicorn,
JavaScript/NodeJS, AngularJS 1.x

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitryfedotkin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitryfedotkin)

Email: fedotkin.dmitry@gmail.com

------
samb1729
Location: Leicester, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Ruby, Python, (Emacs-)Lisp, Scala, Haskell, C#, Docker,
CoreOS, AWS, Redis, Postgres, Unix, bash/zsh

Résumé/CV: Contact me

Email: sambroughton@hotmail.co.uk

I'm mostly a back-end guy, currently working on distributed Go services
running on AWS. I have a very strong mathematical background along with a
constantly growing set of tools in my belt. Seeking interesting opportunities
and problems to solve, and interesting people to do it with.

------
LukeB42
Location: Manchester, UK

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on the distance from Manchester.

Technologies: Python {2, 3}, Go, ES5, SQLAlchemy, Flask, Django, gRPC, LXC,
Docker, Chef, Ractive, Angular, jQuery.

Personal Projects: [https://github.com/LukeB42](https://github.com/LukeB42) &&
[https://github.com/Psybernetics](https://github.com/Psybernetics)

Email: luke dot brooks42 at gmail.

------
mattcosta7
Location: New York Remote: Willing, but prefer local Willing to relocate:
Potentially Technologies: Rails, Ruby, Node, React, Ajax, JS, SQL, ORMs,
Python, Django, Flask, HTML, CSS, Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6oz99m6x1e0vwqx/Costabile-
Resume.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6oz99m6x1e0vwqx/Costabile-
Resume.pdf?dl=0) Email: matt@mattc.io

------
nialo
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes, but prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Clojure, Lisp, Python

Résumé/CV: Some things I've
written:[https://github.com/bcoburn3/forex](https://github.com/bcoburn3/forex)
and [https://github.com/bcoburn3/msp430](https://github.com/bcoburn3/msp430)

Email: bcoburn3@gmail.com

Looking for approximately entry level software engineering work

------
andy9775
Location: Toronto, Ontario

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes. I can work throughout Canada, the United States (TN)
and Europe (Polish citizen)

Technologies: React, React Native, Android, java, Python, Javascript, Html,
css, express, servlets (jetty/jersey)

Resume/cv: upon request

email: andy9775@gmail.com

github: github.com/andy9775

I am a recent grad looking for a place that will allow me to prove my self and
allow me to expand my skill set. I enjoy working in various areas and I am a
quick learner and work great in teams.

------
cyanidediamond3
Location: Glasgow, UK

Remote: Open to the idea

Willing to relocate: Yes, ideally USA

Technologies: Ansible, Python, Cloud, AWS, Bash, git

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1sZH0Vv](http://bit.ly/1sZH0Vv)

Email: ryan@begen.co.uk

A Software Engineer with experience in owning, scaling and administering
services in both cloud and data center environments. I enjoy improving service
reliability and have experience developing and maintaining tools for
monitoring services.

------
brian_c
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Backbone, Node); HTML/CSS; UI/UX/design

Résumé/CV: [https://brian-c.neocities.org/](https://brian-c.neocities.org/)
[https://github.com/brian-c](https://github.com/brian-c)

Email: (See résumé)

Currently working on a real cool project, somewhat passively looking for the
next one.

------
johnward
Location: Pittsburgh, PA Area

Remote: Yes - Currently working remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: I'm mostly a generalist. Pretty good at a lot of different
things including consulting, IBM Watson, enterprise search, front-end
(html/css/js), ruby/RoR

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnathanward](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnathanward)

Email: spyderman4g63+hn@gmail.com

------
al11588
Location: New York Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python |
Django | Flask | .Net | PHP | HTML5 | CSS | JavaScript | Angular| Résumé/CV:
www.github.com/al11588 | [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-
lawson-b8300635](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-lawson-b8300635) Email:
al11588@gmail.com

------
econell
Location: Cleveland, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, SQL, jQuery, Angular, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [http://evanconell.com](http://evanconell.com)

Email: Find on [http://evanconell.com](http://evanconell.com)

New Grad, looking for a company that will mentor me and give me a place to
learn. Would like a front-end engineering position, but I am open to just
about anything.

------
nikon
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes if similar timezones.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, RavenDb, Angular, React etc. Not adverse to non-MS
stack.

Résumé/CV: CONTRACT ONLY.
[https://github.com/sjdweb](https://github.com/sjdweb)
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm)

Email: sean.drumm@gmail.com

------
spaceotter
Location: New Orleans

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: LANGUAGES - Ruby • PHP • Javascript • SQL • HTML • CSS -
FRAMEWORKS - Ruby on Rails • .NET - Libraries - JQuery - Version Control - Git
• Subversion • Team Foundation Server

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B77CklIqTqloWDJpUlI1VjVrRU...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B77CklIqTqloWDJpUlI1VjVrRUk)

Email: jacqnelson@gmail.com

------
markJes
Location:Baltimore, MD (Looking to move for a great job)

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: java, Android, MySQL, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jesseli](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jesseli)

Email: jesse.elite@gmail.com

I am a software developer looking for backend or mobile work. Fast leaner with
recent experience in startups, and can speak conversational Chinese.

------
al11588
Location: New York Remote:Yes Willing to relocate:No Technologies:Python |
Django | Flask | .Net | PHP | HTML5 | CSS | JavaScript | Angular| Résumé/CV:
www.github.com/al11588 | [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-
lawson-b8300635](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-lawson-b8300635) Email:
al11588@gmail.com

------
coroutines
Location: Oakland, California (neighboring San Francisco across the bay..)

Relocation?: Yes (with assistance) - San Francisco, San Diego, Sacramento,
Seattle, Portland, Chicago, New York City

Resume/CV:

Word:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8SGJxSzIyd1FVUV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8SGJxSzIyd1FVUVE)

PDF:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eT...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eTQ)

Email: coroutines@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/blitmap](https://github.com/blitmap)

Languages Used Daily: Coffeescript, ES6/ES7 Javascript, Lua, C

Infrequent Languages: Python, Ruby, Moonscript, Perl, PHP, C++

Looking For: remote Coffeescript (backend/frontend) work - or QA Testing and
Technical Customer Support / TSE

Hi, I'm Jonathon -

I'm looking for anything and everything Coffeescript. It is the language I
enjoy most and I want to work with it everyday doing something I can be
passionate about! I'm looking for a real programming gig after 5 years of
sysadmin work - I would welcome any opportunity to prove my worth (bring on
your coding exercises and take-home projects!). I have a background working
with the IRC protocol, low-level networking, and preparing documentation for
projects mostly. I love working with evented code, designing protocols, and
writing integrations for Slack while gaining experience on the frontend side
of things. Bots and building APIs are a particular curiosity. :-)

I think I can do my best work if I have a personal interest in the mission of
the company I might join. I am of course a gamer so I would be thrilled to
work for Twitch or Steam, but I also have an interest in doing some good for
the public. I have an interest in companies like Watsi, the No-Starch Press,
and Clever. I actually work as a reservist for FEMA because I want to help the
world somehow. If you're a humanitarian project, an educational institution,
or are working to improve access to taxpayer-funded government data (open
gov): I would love to hear from you!

I look forward to seeing what you do! - thank you for your time :-)

------
skyde

      Location: Seattle
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: GO, JAVA, SCALA, C#, Rust, C++, R, Ruby, Distributed Database design and Microservices, Data Analytics, Crawler and data scraping, Machine learning, Video and image processing.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/maximecaron
      Email: maxime.caron@gmail.com

------
bhu1st
Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: Okay

Willing to relocate: Okay

Technologies: Native, Hybrid Android &/or Full Stack Development on LAMP/MEAN
stack, a polyglot!

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: mailto:sapkotabhupal+hnwho@gmail.com?Subject=Hi%20from%20HN

Linkedin: [https://goo.gl/7MVezP](https://goo.gl/7MVezP)

I'm open to co-founding opportunities too. Feel free to reach out with your
idea and what's in the offer.

------
angus9mcmuffin
Looking for a Summer Internship in any software developing position in order
to gain skills and experience with new technologies.

Location: Bay Area, California and Irvine, California

Remote: No preference

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, C

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jason-
lee-317a0084](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jason-lee-317a0084)

Email: jasondouglee@gmail.com

------
naveen99

      Location: houston, tx
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: yes
    
      Technologies: c, c++, python, matlab, autohotkey,
     polyglot, databases, image processing, deep learning,
     bigquery / in-memory search, medical informatics, radiology
    
      Résumé/CV: http://golguppe.com/naveen/cv2016-3-23.pdf
    
      Email: captan80@hotmail.com

------
joe202
Location: Swindon, United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes - UK, Europe

Technologies: Python, R, SAS, Fortran

Résumé/CV:
[https://bitbucket.org/joe202/my_cv](https://bitbucket.org/joe202/my_cv)

Email: j.g.metcalfe (at) gmail (dot) com

I currently work in Financial Risk and previously worked in Electronic Devices
& Materials but am willing to consider most application areas.

------
nulldata
Location: Vordingborg, Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only to Copenhagen

Technologies: C#, Unity3D, Rust, C, C++, Haskell, Python, Javascript, Flask,
Redis.

Resumé/CV: Upon request

[http://github.com/nulldatamap](http://github.com/nulldatamap)

Email: nulldatamap@gmail.com

I've been programming for 9 years, mostly focusing on systems programming with
game programming and backend programming on the side.

------
tombert
Location: New York, New York.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Willing, but not preferred.

Technologies: Haskell, Erlang, Go, Node.JS, Verilog and a willingness to learn
just about anything.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/Tombert/Resume/blob/master/resume.pdf](https://github.com/Tombert/Resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: thomas@gebert.sexy

------
anf
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: GAE, AWS, Python, JavaScript, Rust, Swift, Go, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://anfedorov.com/resum%C3%A9.pdf](https://anfedorov.com/resum%C3%A9.pdf)

Email: me@anfedorov.com

I'm an end-to-end developer with a variety of skills, interests, and passions.
Interested in contracting as well as considering full time opportunities.

------
tomsun
Graduated 2 years ago and been working as a QA. Looking for QA automation and
Junior front-end engineering.

Location: Toronto, ON.

Remote: No preference

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS/HMTL/CSS, Python, R, SQL

Resume:
[http://tomsun100.github.io/Personal_Website/curriculumvitae....](http://tomsun100.github.io/Personal_Website/curriculumvitae.html)

Email: tomsun100@gmail.com

------
lukeHeuer
Location: Sonoma, CA and Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Specializing in business and engineering of mobile and web
products for 17 years. Ruby + Ruby on Rails (10 years), Go (golang), C, Swift,
JavaScript, HTML. Please see CV linked below for full skill-set.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.lukeheuer.com/](http://www.lukeheuer.com/)

Email: luke@heuerlabs.com

------
sunnyJ
Location: San Francisco

Remote: OK but less than ideal

Willing to relocate: Austin or New York

Technologies: Full stack web dev - Javascript (Angular, React, Node/Express,
Backbone) MongoDb MySQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanblaising](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanblaising)

Email: jblaising at gmail

Github: github.com/jblza

Looking for a full stack or front end role

------
ivanstame
Location: Serbia, Belgrade

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java(vert.x), JS(angular1/2, node, express, actionhero), html,
css, mongo, redis, git flow...

Résumé/CV:
[http://codepen.io/seemsindie/full/pjEpqw/](http://codepen.io/seemsindie/full/pjEpqw/)

Email: seemsindie@gmail.com

Team player, loves electronics(arduino), plays guitar :)

------
pmiller2

      Location: Oakland, CA (SF Bay Area)
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
    
      Technologies: Python, AWS, Django, C, Javascript
    
      Résumé/CV: See my LinkedIn profile at https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-miller-0383b741
    
    
      Email: pwmiller74@yahoo.com
    

I am looking for backend positions in the East Bay or SF.

------
joeclef
Location: Abu Dhabi/Dubai, UAE

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavScript, Django, Flask, NodeJS,HTML, CSS. Currently
learning React and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.joejean.net/files/Joe_Jean_Bachelor_Of_Science_C...](https://www.joejean.net/files/Joe_Jean_Bachelor_Of_Science_Computer_Science_May_2016.pdf)

Email: joe.jean@nyu.edu

------
alexneamtu
Location: Bucharest, Romania Remote: Preferably Willing to relocate: Not at
this time Technologies: PHP (Symphony 2), Perl, JavaScript (jquery, angular)
Résumé/CV:[https://ro.linkedin.com/in/alexneamtu](https://ro.linkedin.com/in/alexneamtu)
Email: alexneamtu@gmail.com

------
lennynero
Location: Winter Park (Orlando), FL

Remote: Any

Willing to relocate: To California

Technologies: .NET Platform, Javascript (React, Backbone, Knockout)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/jmvoobgtdifpy54/Resume-
BrunoAvelar...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/jmvoobgtdifpy54/Resume-BrunoAvelar-
Detailed-Relocation.pdf?dl=0)

Email: brunoavelar[at]gmail.com

------
jacegrantham
Location: Boston, Massachusetts

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ECMAScript/JavaScript (jQuery, Node.js), Python, Bash, SQL, C++,
Java, CSS, HTML

Résumé/CV: [http://www.jacegrantham.com](http://www.jacegrantham.com)

Email: Find on [http://www.jacegrantham.com](http://www.jacegrantham.com)

linkedin.com/in/jacegrantham

------
gavino
Location: Reno, NV

Remote: Yes (tentatively)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: javascript, react.js, angular, node.js, rails, html, css (scss,
less), react native

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: gavin@gavin.codes

Portfolio: [http://www.gavin.codes](http://www.gavin.codes)

Github:
[http://www.github.com/gavindinubilo](http://www.github.com/gavindinubilo)

------
proll
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Typescript/ES6, Backbone.js/React, node.js,
grunt/Gulp, D3

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/Fv9kIs](http://goo.gl/Fv9kIs)

Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

------
jammmmm
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, DirectX, Python, Django, AWS, JS, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adyaman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adyaman)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jammm/](https://github.com/jammm/)

Email: aaryaman.vasishta@gmail.com

------
shawabawa3

        Location: London, UK (Preferably Central or East London)
        Remote: No
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Ruby, Python, Docker, AWS, JS/HTML/CSS
        Résumé/CV: http://frankhamand.com/cv.pdf
        GitHub: https://github.com/frankh
        Email: frankhamand@gmail.com

------
tibbon
Location: Somerville, MA / Boston, MA

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Python, JavaScript (back-end preferred)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ajem6viechn95gj/David%20Fisher%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ajem6viechn95gj/David%20Fisher%20Resume%202016.pdf?dl=0)

Email: tibbon@gmail.com

------
gabeio
Location: New Jersey, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Golang, Javascript & Node.js, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GnaqFl6dpLiuAYOPYAJwUFJT...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GnaqFl6dpLiuAYOPYAJwUFJTjeROK8MRoBMd8DOhBHo/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: delucaga@kean.edu

------
kavi1612
I am currently doing my Masters at NYU and looking for full time opportunities
starting August.

Location: New York, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, SQL, Javascript, Django, Flask, Hadoop, MapReduce

Resume/CV:
[http://cs.nyu.edu/~kv668/kavitha_resume.pdf](http://cs.nyu.edu/~kv668/kavitha_resume.pdf)

Email: kv668@nyu.edu

------
zaf
Location: Athens, Greece

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web, browser, scripting, arduino, linux, wireless

Résumé/CV: [http://stackoverflow.com/cv/zaf](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/zaf)

Email: [https://zaf.io/contact-6v.html](https://zaf.io/contact-6v.html)

------
gyskard

      Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes(UK, Europe)
      Technologies: Javascript(ES6, TS), AngularJS, HTML&CSS, Ionic. Interested in all Web Development Technology Stack
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/brunosreis
      Email: Please chek linkedin.

------
coupdejarnac
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes, preferably

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS(ObjC, Swift), embedded systems, electrical engineering,
Python(Flask web apps)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-
pe-4965655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-pe-4965655)

Email: send me a message through form on www.bxtel.com

------
hereonbusiness
Location: EU, remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ansible, AWS, Git, JS, Linux, Node, Nginx, PHP, Python,
RabbitMQ, Ruby, SQL, Vagrant, ...

Resume/CV: please email

Email: gpedic [at] gmail.com

5+ years of experience, worked remotely (full-time) at a NY based startup for
the past 10 months as a back-end dev so remote is definitely a strong option,
would be interested to get into data engineering.

------
mihavidakovich
I'm UX/UI designer with 4 years of experience in web and mobile design. Also,
I have strong knowledge in front-end work (HTML/CSS, SASS).

Location: Slovenia, Europe

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Adobe Photoshop, Sublime, SASS preprocessor, Laravel (basics)

Résumé/CV: [http://vidakovic.si](http://vidakovic.si)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

------
derrekl
Location: Los Angeles, CA (Venice/Santa Monica)

Remote: Sure (have also managed remote teams)

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Elixir/Phoenix, Redis, Mysql/Postgres, APIs,
Leadership/Management

Resume: [http://www.derreklong.com/resume](http://www.derreklong.com/resume)

Email: derrek.long - at - gmail

------
aalehck
Location: Milwaukee, Wiscosin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Ruby(Ruby on Rails), C++, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1GV9m5OdMiRLUZ2a0hJWVNOOWc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1GV9m5OdMiRLUZ2a0hJWVNOOWc/view?usp=sharing)

Email:alecmshep@gmail.com

------
nxcho
Location: Sunnyvale, CA

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Numerical stuff (Python, Matlab, C++, some HPC mostly MPI and
OpenMP), Web stuff (nginx, Python (Bottle/Flask), SQL, Javascript).

Resume/CV: On request

Email: kallerennes@gmail.com

Website: kallerennes.com

I have a strong mathematical background and knowledge in systems modeling,
control and FDI, computer vision and machine learning.

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: It depends

Technologies: PHP(Laravel, Slim, CI), Ruby, Python(Flask, Django, Data mining
and scraping), Browser Extensions. Messenger Chat Bot development.

Résumé/CV:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

Email: kadnan@gmail

------
ankushb
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Yes (With Assistance)!

Technologies: Java, Trading Systems, Low Latency Programming, Distributed
Systems, Hadoop, HBase

Resumè/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/ankush0bhatiya0iit](https://in.linkedin.com/in/ankush0bhatiya0iit)

Email: ankushb@gmail.com

------
20years
I am mainly looking for contract opportunities. I have 15+ years experience. I
do web apps and mobile apps. I am located in CA but prefer to work from my
location.

* Location: Remote

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: PHP, Python, AngularJS, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, Mobile App Dev, AWS, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Cassandra.

* Résumé/CV: mistylackie.com

* Email: please see resume

------
cattleprodigy
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: I'm looking to move to Boston only Technologies: C/C++,
Java/Android, Objective C/iOS, OpenCV, Boost, Eigen, various SLAM, computer
vision and math libraries, Octave/Matlab, Machine Learning, Deep Learning,
some python / scipy

Resume: Email me

Email: paulschroeder90@gmail.com

------
ceruleus

      Location: Chicago, IL (starting in September 2016)
      Remote: Maybe
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C++, Java, Clojure, Python, AWS, Puppet, SQL, (more on request)
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: tony.gaetani@gmail.com
      Website: https://tonygaetani.com

------
nerd
Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: For the right opportunity

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: Java, C, C++, SQL, Python, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3EVyBlLyEObWVpqM1NUbGIyd1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3EVyBlLyEObWVpqM1NUbGIyd1k)

Email: Please refer to Résumé

------
kfrz
Location: Minneapolis MN

Remote: Yes!

Relocate; Yes!

Tech: Ruby, HTML/CSS, SQL, jQuery, React

Résumé/CV: [http://www.kfrz.work](http://www.kfrz.work)
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/kfurzland](http://www.linkedin.com/in/kfurzland)

Email: kfrz.code@gmail.com

------
nolamark
Location: New Orleans, LA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: hell no

Technologies: Anything but java

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mark-
anderson-4b702718](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mark-anderson-4b702718)

Email: news.ycombinator.com@ma7.org

Always looking for a paid internship to learn new interesting stuff.

------
ntpeters
* Location: Cleveland, OH (current)

* Remote: Yes (onsite preferred)

* Willing to relocate: Yes!

* Technologies: Java, C# Python, JavaScript, Swift, Objective-C, C++

* Résumé/CV: [http://www.ntpeters.com/Nathan_Peterson_Resume.pdf](http://www.ntpeters.com/Nathan_Peterson_Resume.pdf)

* Email: ntpeters@mtu.edu

------
wiesiek10
Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript/jQuery, PHP, CSS, HTML, SQL, Java, Ad Ops, Requirejs,
Grunt/Gulp, jenkins, git, DFP

Résumé/CV: Email for resume

Email: xxxxxxxx8yyyyyyyy@gmail.com

I currently work as a front end developer at a large news website, doing
mostly ad ops stuff. Looking for front-end/full stack position.

~~~
Jlindner
Hi,

EquityZen is a VC startup in Manhattan searching for a front-end product
engineer. You can check us out here:
[https://equityzen.com/](https://equityzen.com/) and if you are interested in
this opportunity, please apply on our career site:
[https://equityzen.com/careers/](https://equityzen.com/careers/)

I hope we can discuss the opportunity further! -Jen

------
vhost-

      Location: Portland, OR
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No, but will travel
      Technologies: Golang, Python, Django
      Github: https://github.com/kyleterry
      Résumé/CV: http://kyleterry.com/resume.html
      Email: hiring@kyleterry.com

------
webjac

      Location: Orlando, Fl
    
      Remote: YES (Preferred)
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: UI Design, HTML, CSS, jQuery, UX, Information Architecture, Interaction Design, 
    
      Résumé/CV: http://webjac.com/cv
    
      Email: hello AT webjac DOT com

------
adamramadhan
Location: indonesia jakarta

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: crawling, big data, branding, cloud, domain & hosting, search
technology. (php, node, depends)

Résumé/CV: github.com/adamramadhan (my products are my CV)

Email: rama at wamplo dot com (only work within a project that have a vision
to help atleast 200k people or more)

------
alexhu11

      Location: Bay Area.
      Remote: No.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, PHP, Javascript, Java
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/hucares/resume/blob/master/alexhu2016.pdf
      Email: alexhu at berkeley dot edu

------
nhayfield
Location: Corona, CA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Python, Javascript, Redis, Jquery, MySql, Postgres,
Jenkins, Jira

Resume: email me

Email: nhayfield@yahoo.com

Experienced Full Stack LAMP Developer looking for remote opportunities.
Strengths include refactoring legacy code, secure code reviews, and writing
complex queries (that run fast).

------
avip
Location: Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, C#, JS, aws ecosystem, C++, matlab, C, go, LabView, sql,
distributed systems, redis (descending order of experience)

whoami: Please send me code test or a real issue you're having. I'll send my
resume in exchange (if relevant).

Thanks!

theaddressis11235813213455@gmail.com

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: full stack, C#, VB, .NET, JavaScript, PHP ASP, SQL

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamdistefano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamdistefano)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, AWS, Linux, MySql, codeigniter, some Angualr 2, LAMP stack

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=hn](http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=hn)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

------
jasoncchild
Location: Seattle

Remote: sure

Relocate: no :(

Tech: IoT (hardware+software), energy/renewables, JavaScript/node, react
native, Python

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/Jasonchild](https://www.linkedin.com/in/Jasonchild)

Email: child.jason@icloud.com

------
amyjess
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Probably not.

Willing to relocate: Not right now. In a year, maybe.

Technologies: Python, Linux platform, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amyjess](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amyjess)

Email: amyjessreborn+hn@gmail.com

------
duren
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Sketch, Illustrator, Photoshop, JS, SCSS, HTML

Résumé: [http://work.calebduren.com/resume](http://work.calebduren.com/resume)

Abstract: Interface and visual designer/front end dev

Email: caleb@calebduren.com

------
saharjfr
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, AngularJS, jQuery, Git, Bootstrap, JSON,
AJAX, NPM, Karma, C++.

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: shr.jafari@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/saharj](https://github.com/saharj)

------
nstricevic
Location: Novi Sad, Serbia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within Europe

Technologies: Full stack based on Ruby on Rails and JavaScript (Angular).

Résumé/CV: [http://strika.info/cv.html](http://strika.info/cv.html)

Email: nebojsa.stricevic@gmail.com

------
fandawg195
Front-End UI Web Developer

Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe
CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt

Email: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
aloisdg

      Location: Paris
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe and Europe only
      Technologies: C#.NET, XAML, TypeScript, Nodejs, Bash 
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/aloisdg
      Email: alois@outlook.fr

------
drumdance
Location: Denver

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: only to Seattle and possibly Charleston

Technologies: Node.js, Ruby on Rails, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, various JavaScript
UI frameworks

Resume/CV: 20+ years experience. Self-taught founder of multiple companies.
Contact me for full CV.

Email: me@derekscruggs.com

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (US, Germany) with visa sponsorhip.

Technologies: Backend & Database development, C#, Go, Python, Java, Expert in
Oracle Products, SQL, PL/SQL, Linux, shell/bash

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

9 years experience in development.

------
quantum_nerd
Location: Seattle,WA Remote : OK

Willing to Relocate : Yes

Technologies : Ruby(Chef), Java, Python, Cloud, Systems
Administration(UNIX/Linux and Windows), Git, DevOps.

Resume/CV: Currently employed. Will share by email due to privacy reasons.

E-mail : quantum.nerdiness@gmail.com

------
cpcat
Location: Lebanon (Eastern European Time Zone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS/Android, mostly camera apps (Mobile Computer Vision)

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/JAVXXt](https://goo.gl/JAVXXt)

Email: mohd.moubarak@gmail.com

------
moneyman101k
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, Android SDK, Git, Linux, Unix, Embedded
Systems, Android Development

Resume: [https://goo.gl/dFioAD](https://goo.gl/dFioAD)

Email: mkaripineni@gmail.com

------
alani1990
Location: would like to relocate to USA (San Fran, California, North Carolina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes, require a HB1 USA visa

Technologies: NodeJS, Ruby on Rails, Sql/NoSql (MySQL, mongo, elastic search,
PostgreSQL, etc)

Resume/CV: www.AbdullahAli.com

Email: Abdullah-Ali@hotmail.co.uk

------
deeeet
Location: Tokyo, Japan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go (Golang), Platform-as-a-Service (Cloud Foundry), Docker
(container)

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/tcnksm](https://github.com/tcnksm)

Email: nsd22843[at]gmail.com

------
DenisM
I find it unfortunate that most people list their tech chops, but not their
domain area expertise (outside of tech) and not a demonstrable ability to
accomplish complete tasks or projects under their own guidance.

~~~
suls
This.

It just tells you how we as a profession got the hiring completely backwards.

------
orangeshark
Location: Miami, FL

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, C#, Python, C, scheme, git, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.erikedrosa.com/resume.pdf](http://www.erikedrosa.com/resume.pdf)

Email: erik.edrosa@gmail.com

------
decentral1se
Location: Berlin

Remote: Yes if similar timezone

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, DRF, AWS, Docker

Résumé/CV: [http://lwm.github.io/cv.html](http://lwm.github.io/cv.html)

Email: lukewm _AT_ riseup.net

------
rakotomandimby
Location: Madagascar

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, DevOps Tools, CFEngine, Web Langages, HA SQL

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/rfVPCC](http://goo.gl/rfVPCC)

Email: mihamina.rakotomandimby@rktmb.org

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
jpr71
Location: Chicago,IL (Looking to move away).

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Scala, Python, Ruby, HTML & CSS.

Resume: [http://jpr71.github.io/](http://jpr71.github.io/)

Email: joshuapr1@gmail.com

------
svanderbleek
Location: Nomad

Remote: Yes please

Relocate: Maybe

Tech: Haskell, Elm

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sandyvanderbleek](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sandyvanderbleek)

Email: sandy.vanderbleek@gmail.com

~~~
bbcbasic
Only listing Haskell and Elm. I like your style!

------
maxhoffman
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/Node.js/Redux, Rails, GraphQL

Résumé/CV: [http://cl.ly/1a3U2i3X2q2r](http://cl.ly/1a3U2i3X2q2r)

Email: makshoffman@gmail.com

------
azat92
Location: Kazan, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa Touch

Résumé/CV: [https://db.tt/YDmrTVUj](https://db.tt/YDmrTVUj)

Email: azat.almeev@gmail.com

------
ArthurOff
Location: SCOTLAND

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Résumé/CV:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/arthurzubkoff](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/arthurzubkoff)

------
crispytx
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SQL

Resume: [https://github.com/crispytx](https://github.com/crispytx)

Email: chrispedatx@gmail.com

------
alexanderchr
Location: Sweden

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within EU

Technologies: Javascript, Ruby and C# (React, Angular, Rails and .NET/Core)

Résumé/CV: By email

Email: alexander.christiansson@gmail.com

Currently interested in short to medium term contracts only.

------
wonderfuly
Location: Beijing, China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript

Github: [https://github.com/wong2](https://github.com/wong2)

Email: wonderfuly@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PostgreSQL, Python, Clojure

Resume: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
ryanmarsh
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Either is fine

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Leadership, public speaking, teaching, coaching. Various
languages and stacks, polyglot

Résumé/CV: email me

Email: ryan.marsh@mac.com

------
taternuts
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Looking to stay in CA, but open to anything

Technologies: JavaScript/Node.js, Python, AWS-backed microservices

Email: rdwettlaufer AT gmail

------
noethers
Location: N/A, e-estonia

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Any scientific computing, any distributed systems. Learning ai.

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: noethersym@gmail.com

------
Dwolk
Location: New York

Remote: no

willing to relocate: Yes

technologies: Ruby, RoR, Javascript, Git

Resume: www.danielwolkowitz.com

email: danielwolkowitz23@gmail.com

Looking for fullstack and front end positions.

------
gigasmile
Location: Bay Area CA

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies:

\+ iOS (Objective-C, Swift)

\+ Frontend: JS, Angular, React, Backbone

\+ Design: (Sketch, PS)

\+ Backend: Python (Flask)

Résumé/CV: request via email

Email: i@wainori.com

Looking for iOS opportunity.

------
betadreamer
iOS Engineer with Frontend and Design skills.

Location: Bay Area, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Obj-C, Swift, Python, JS, Angular, React, Sketch

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: a@souffleapp.com

